# TIRANA | Projects & Construction



## Albaniaaan

Its 9 floors on this pictures in total it will be 28 floors 3 underground and 25 above


----------



## 7t

Can you please give us an idea of what you just posted... 
To someone who doesn't know it may look like some random construction site.


----------



## moroccanboy

Albania must become on of the riches country in Europe, the need it.


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaniaaan said:


> Its 9 floors on this pictures in total it will be 28 floors 3 underground and 25 above



















[Tirana]TID TOWER, 25F, 85 m, U/C
































Location:








Some other renders:


----------



## Shqiptario

Great job 7t!!


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tirana train station towers (2x 80M)

MaxMix 
Both towers contain a maximum mix of offices, hotels and apartments, supplemented by large, communal splits in tower A and public facilities - a restaurant with lounge bar and a health club - in tower B. This is in addition to the similarly public retail programme at ground floor level which in both towers continues into a below-grade level. In tower B, this lower level links up with the neighbouring park and contains bars and restaurants and a music pavilion. All aimed at invigorating city life in this part of Tirana.


----------



## ovem

wow! amazing development plan! its beautiful and it looks so modern!


----------



## Shqiptario

These are some pictures of the new Resurrection of Christ Orthodox Cathedral under construction in Tirana.

how it is planned to look when finished
































































Current status:


----------



## Shqiptario

"Archea Tower" will be an new tower in Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario

Potential future headquarters of Bank of Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

"Aqua Gardens" - Tirana Lake:


----------



## Shqiptario

Garden city, Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario

New Court(finished):


----------



## Shqiptario

Rendering for Univeral Hospital in Tirana:
Project:
















Almost finished:
























Inside:


----------



## Shqiptario

ABA Business Center(Polychromic Tower)
The ABA Business Center, located in the center of Tirana, is a 24 story mixed-use project designed by Bolles+Wilson, an international architectural firm based in Germany. The building is currently under the final stages of construction and is set to open in early fall 2008. The ABA Business Center will feature a shopping center, international class-A office facilities, a restaurant, cafés, top quality apartments, and two levels of underground parking.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Shqiptario said:


> Potential future headquarters of Bank of Albania


Nuk eshte ky projekti fitues eshte nje tjeter e nje kompanie italiane keshtu qe gjeje dhe vendos ate ne vend te propozimit. Ca te besh je i ri ne kete forum si ke ndjekur te gjitha.


----------



## DanMs

Current Tirana International Airport


















Phase B Construction

See Image


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Albaniaaan

Tid Tower


----------



## Scanderbeg

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Nuk eshte ky projekti fitues eshte nje tjeter e nje kompanie italiane keshtu qe gjeje dhe vendos ate ne vend te propozimit. Ca te besh je i ri ne kete forum si ke ndjekur te gjitha.


ne vend te akuzave pse ti nuk po e lyp the vendos projektin fitues?!

Shqiptario brave te qofte pune te mire ben


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Some of the buildings look a lot like German architecture. But I ask myself whether there is such ademand there in Tirana...? Although the projects are great. And this was a really fine job you did with this thread!


----------



## Plaas

*Underground*

Good to see that Tirana is moving forwards (and upwards). But buildings alone won't make it a better city. Are there any plans for a new infrastructure, as in an underground, more trains... I think transport (slow trains, little motorways, no straight connections with qarks like Dibër) is a mayor problem in modern Albania. An underground that connects the centre of Tirana with its suburbs would be a good start.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Plaas said:


> Good to see that Tirana is moving forwards (and upwards). But buildings alone won't make it a better city. Are there any plans for a new infrastructure, as in an underground, more trains... I think transport (slow trains, little motorways, no straight connections with qarks like Dibër) is a mayor problem in modern Albania. An underground that connects the centre of Tirana with its suburbs would be a good start.


That would NOT be a good start since there are cheaper ways to get first class transportation that is more affordabel. Like trains that pass the centre in tunnels and then on street level outside the centre...


----------



## Plaas

Skyline_FFM said:


> Like trains that pass the centre in tunnels and then on street level outside the centre...


Well, that's what I mean. Most "underground" systems are on street level or even higher outside a city centre. So, still a good start, I quess. Undergrounds are efficient en do not disturb the streetlife in the centre, as tramways, trolleybuses or lightrails do. 

(why use caps, it feeks like you're yelling at me)


----------



## 7t

Skyline_FFM said:


> Some of the buildings look a lot like German architecture. *But I ask myself whether there is such ademand there in Tirana...?* Although the projects are great. And this was a really fine job you did with this thread!


Of course.
Tirana is the fastest growing city in the region and it has been that way for the last few years. The city under the helm of world reknown mayor Edi Rama is experiencing an architectural revolution. Europe's best architects are continuously developing projects for the city.


----------



## 7t

Plaas said:


> Good to see that Tirana is moving forwards (and upwards). But buildings alone won't make it a better city. Are there any plans for a new infrastructure, as in an underground, more trains... I think transport (slow trains, little motorways, no straight connections with qarks like Dibër) is a mayor problem in modern Albania. An underground that connects the centre of Tirana with its suburbs would be a good start.


Definitely.
Most of the city's rundown streets have been repaved and next year a few underground parking facilities will begin construction. 
City Hall officials are trying to eliminate public parking in the central areas of the city streets and are looking with underground parking as the alternative to encourage a more pedestrian friendly city. Bicycle paths have been constructed in the main streets linking the main boulevard.
A trolley system is also planned for Tirana but it'll take a few years for that.


----------



## 7t

The remodelled version of Toptani Shopping Center by MVRDV.
As posted in Urbania.al






























> *Toptani Shopping Center*
> 
> The Toptani Shopping Center is part of the recent developments in the Albanian capital Tirana, a city which has emerged with innovative creative force from the past socialist chaos.
> 
> The combination of retail and offices allows for an iconic building following ht erequirements of both progammatic parts. The retail is located easily accesible in the lower floors and arranged around an atrium which follows the natural access routes from the city. The shopping center can be used as shortcut to generate more pedestrian traffic. The inerior of the atrium is clad with mirrors wich will create a magical scenery in which the shapes of the reclining floors mirror themselves.
> 
> The office floors on top are arranged around the same core which is slimmer here which is more efficient for the office program. The office floors provide views over the city and outside spaces, in the albanian climate a real asset.
> 
> The façade has two main functions: it engages the city by being accesible through a series of stairs and balconies extending the city life and providing a façade animated with life. Parts of the façade are devoted to advertising, mostly around the entrances to the arcade of the façade is clad with a giant LCD screen which can engage the city and is in this new positive tradition of Tirana. The façade can be programmed according to the events in the centre and it can even serve as screen for important events such as elections or football matches.


----------



## Huti

God, I hope this gets built,...^^


----------



## 7t

Tirana Business Park project presented today at the Prime Minister's office by an international consortium group. 
Under the management of Colliers International the business park will be the first environmentally friendly large scale project for the city.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Update Tid tower :cheers:


----------



## 7t

Tirana's Territorial Regulatory Council presented yesterday the redevelopment project for the former aviation field area.
The project foresees the regeneration of the area into a park providing entertainemnt facilities for children and the elderly. The park with narrowly stretch to about 1 km in length and 50 meters in width, making it the second largest green area of the city after the Grand Park.



















Earlier in the week City Hall authorities in collaboration with Co-Plan Institute announced the new strategy plan titled "Bicycles, the future of movement in Tirana" which aims to reduce the use of automobiles in the city thus making the bicycle the primary method of transportation for the public.


----------



## 7t

Mane TCI presented earlier this month the project for a new shopping mall in the southern suburb of Sauk to begin construction early next year
Surface: 71,000 m2 (parking included)
Visuals Source: Urbania.al


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

it looks futuristic,,, nice city.. i didnt know anything about ...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

7t said:


> Of course.
> Tirana is the fastest growing city in the region and it has been that way for the last few years. The city under the helm of world reknown mayor Edi Rama is experiencing an architectural revolution. Europe's best architects are continuously developing projects for the city.


Ah, okay! Tirana is not so well represented in the media, so I didn't know...  :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

7t said:


> The remodelled version of Toptani Shopping Center by MVRDV.
> As posted in Urbania.al


Great!!! Is it already u/c? Congratulations from Azerbaijan


----------



## 7t

Not sure if it has. It's not too far from TID Tower which you see u/c on post #50.


----------



## 7t

These are a couple of examples of the new bicycle paths on the main city streets


----------



## 7t

Archea Tower started construction a few weeks ago










Courtesy of Goldenboy888 from Panoramio.com


----------



## Skyline_FFM

More abou this tower here: http://www.floornature.de/articoli/articolo.php?id=798&lang=en&sez=1, and here: http://www.tirana.gov.al/?cid=2,62,461


----------



## 7t

The landscape behind Skanderbeg Monument looks a lot better than it did a couple of years ago thanks in part to the initiative undertaken by city hall to develop green spaces in every neighborhood and square of the city.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Looks beautiful! Are there any good seaside resorts in Albania to go to? I think it must be still very comfortable to travel. Or is Albania already flooded by mass tourismß


----------



## 7t

Central Coast along the Golem - Durrës strip is filled with hundreds of hotels, restaurants and resorts. The larger and better part of our coast is completely untouched. So much so that our largest beach Borsh looks like this:










The gov has drafted a major masterplan for the development of coastal tourism which will allow for regulated and well planned resorts and other tourism developments to be constructed accordingly.
Club Med is building a resort in the luxurious beach of Kakome. The project was approved back in '05 but it met with some delays due to legal technicalities with land ownership. Construction of the project has resumed.

There are plans to develop 2 small cities from scratch along our northern coast by real estate giants TriGranit and Omnix Group.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

7t said:


> Central Coast along the Golem - Durrës strip is filled with hundreds of hotels, restaurants and resorts. The larger and better part of our coast is completely untouched. So much so that our largest beach Borsh looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gov has drafted a major masterplan for the development of coastal tourism which will allow for regulated and well planned resorts and other tourism developments to be constructed accordingly.
> Club Med is building a resort in the luxurious beach of Kakome. The project was approved back in '05 but it met with some delays due to legal technicalities with land ownership. Construction of the project has resumed.
> 
> There are plans to develop 2 small cities from scratch along our northern coast by real estate giants TriGranit and Omnix Group.


:drool: Please don't destroy this marvellous beach! This is definitely on my "to go" list!!!


----------



## 7t

You know what the crazy thing is, those green hills are covered with snow flakes in the winter


----------



## 7t

The terminal extension phase of "Mother Teresa" International Airport got underway a few months ago.
































































This is the current terminal


----------



## Pirro

Vetem kaq eshte shtimi i terminalit...? meduket si pake...
Nice job 7t!


----------



## 7t

It's 1/2 the size of the existing terminal. More expansion is planned down the road.


----------



## 7t

This cute little residential with old style classical european architecture is under construction across this old little bridge called Ura e Tabakëve (Tabak Bridge).
They compliment eachother perfectly


----------



## Skyline_FFM

7t said:


> You know what the crazy thing is, those green hills are covered with snow flakes in the winter


I bet they are!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

7t said:


> This cute little residential with old style classical european architecture is under construction across this old little bridge called Ura e Tabakëve (Tabak Bridge).
> They compliment eachother perfectly


Looks like the old houses we call "city villas". Very nice!


----------



## Edi_H




----------



## 7t

Up until two years ago Zogu i Zi (Black Bird) ring road area was one of the most problematic areas of Tirana since it was a major entrance point to the city. The whole infrastructure of the area has been completely rebuilt

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17290275


----------



## new-sk

lots of interesting projects for tirana!i am looking forward to more updates about these projects!


----------



## 7t

Some brief news:

- City Hall announced earlier in the week that during this coming year begins the initiation phase of the installement of toll booths in the main road entrances of the city. The completion phase is expected to be in 2011.

- An International Competition for the redevelopment of "Mother Teresa Square" and "Plaza Italia" should be announced in the comming weeks.


----------



## Albaniaaan

.........


----------



## 7t

Dude, why are you reposting the same projects again? You're ruining the quality of the thread.


----------



## 7t

The project for the future University Campus of Tirana University


----------



## Albaniaaan

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Albaniaaan

American Business Center progress...30 December 2008







[/QUOTE]




























This property is situated on the hills situated at the feet of Dajti Mountain approximately 20 minutes from the centre of Tirana. The flats are located in one of the new building areas approved by the Mayor’s Office in 2005. Other similar builds surround this site. This area has proved to be quite popular amongst young professionals. 










The Dajti Mountain funicular is only within walking distance. Some of the best traditional restaurants are located in the area. The National Film Centre and film studios are only minutes walk away. Château Linza, which prises itself for one of the most breathtaking view of the city from its restaurant and which offers the usage of the open-air swimming pool in the summer, is also in the vicinity. Other suchlike facilities are also minute’s drive away. 










Distances from facilities, airports towns
City centre 4km, Funicular to Dajti mountain ( Dajti express)300m, local pool 500m, Hospital 1km, Airport 20km or aprx 30min.


http://www.keytoalbania.com/content1.asp?ke=377[/


----------



## Albaniaaan

Rubix Kashar lies around 8km to the North West of central Tirana on the motorway to the main port of Durres. Kashar has been designated as a regeneration area and the purpose built offices and apartments in the area will be one of the focal points of industry and commerce in Tirana.
Rubix Kashar is one of the first developments in the Kashar area and is certainly the first development of this standard, boasting 164 one, two and three bed properties over seven floors. In the nearby area there is an Italian shopping mall, with boutique retail outlets, cafes and restaurants. The development also features a convenience shop and supermarket. There is a bus station 200m from the development and the area has excellent transport links to the international airport just 15 minutes away.




























Also in the area are a cinema, bowling alley, sports and fitness facilities and stadium and parks to compliment the large number of new office facilities and provide a complete live/work environment.
With a new group of young, upwardly mobile professionals the midterm rental market is fantastic. One of the major sources of income for Albania over the past ten years has been remittances from nationals overseas, however as the Albanian economy improves many of those based overseas will look to purchase in Western style developments back home, increasing demand for developments such as Rubix Kashar and providing a great exit route.


----------



## mali.it

:cheers:


----------



## 7t

"Mother Teresa" Square is undergoing a temporary renovation until a final project is approved when an international competition is expected to be announced later in the year.


----------



## RolexAL

7t said:


> The former textile factory in "Garibaldi Square" will undergo a major reconstruction process. The urban intervention plan covers an area of 5500 m2 in which green and pedestrian spaces will be developed to regenerate the area into a lively, habitable community. The first step will be the renovation of the facades of the buildings complex in their original architectural ensemble.


It looks really beautiful.










Thnx to Flogert for the photo.


----------



## 7t

Yeah they did a really nice job with the facade and the surrounding space


----------



## 7t

Construction update of the 400 apartments complex being built in the suburb of Shkozë to accomodate homeless families


----------



## 7t

A few residentials u/c from Century21 Albania


----------



## 7t

Tirana based Dea Studio designed the project for the new Hilton Hotel expected to start construction later this summer. Located near "Mother Teresa" International Airport, the 5 star hotel will offer 233 rooms in a total built area of 16.200 m2. Developer is Monteacute House LTD


----------



## 7t

As posted earlier @ *urbania.al*, Vienna based studio ZOOM visual project has published fresh renditions of [TBP] Tirana Business Park project - a development by Lindner Group.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

^^

It is really good that Lindner Group is thinking of starting a Business Park in Tirana. They built a Business Park in Sofia in 2001 and this was the first major office development in the city. It ended up being a real success because of the good location, quality facilities and great management. Let's hope that they will achieve the same in Tirana :cheers:


----------



## 7t

Balfin Group to develop a Logistics Park in Tirana's Kamza Municipality. Surface built area is roughly 80.000 m2

http://www.danos.al/project-and-clientele/projects


----------



## 7t

*JA Joubert Architecture, a Rotterdam-based architectural office, has won first prize in an international competition for a new neighborhood in Tirana, Albania.*

Invited by a private developer, JA Joubert Architecture decided to break with standard sub-urban development by proposing an integral solution for building and parking, directly linking them to the terrain conditions, thus creating a new community for different (age) groups, with sports and health facilities, set within a continuous green park with beautiful views to the city and Tirana lake.

Project name: Park Life
Client: Eurocol
Assignment: Master plan
Location: Tirana, Albania
Size: 51,300 sqm + 14,000 sqm parking garage
Status: Invited competition, 1st prize, realisation 2010 - 2012
Principal architect: Marc Joubert
Project team: Jeroen de Loor, Marian Dusinsky, Alessandro Guida, Kim Byungchan
































































http://www.bustler.net/index.php/ar...ternational_competition_for_master_plan_in_t/


----------



## 7t

Another Rotterdam based studio "Travelling Workshop" has posted in its website a project called Skyline Park



> *Skyline Park*
> 
> Client: Private
> Assignment: Master Plan
> Program: Offices, Housing, Commercial, Cultural, Entertainment, Serivces
> Surface: 520.000 sqm + 280.000 parking
> Status: Realisation 2010-2016
> Team: JA +DSA Marc Joubert, Duzan Doepel, Eline Strijkers, Roos Marijn Limburg, Chantal Vos, Lieke Genten Jeroen de Loor, Alessandro Guida, Magdalena Szczypka
> Period: 2009


----------



## 7t

Remodelled interior of the existing parliament building was inaugurated earlier today


----------



## 7t

As is already posted by _shqipo_ over at the albanian forum, this is a project for a sports complex to be built in Tirana's Kamza Municipality.
Renders were taken from the municipality's official website.
http://www.kamza.gov.al/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=104&Itemid=169


----------



## 7t

Tirana's iconic "Pyramid" could become Albania's next parliament building. The proposed idea was raised today to the media by current head of the parliament Jozefina Topalli.
The building is currently undergoing renovation of its exterior. The Pyramid was built in 1987 as a masoleum in honor of the late dictator Enver Hoxha.
The building was designed by the dictator's daughter Pranvera and son in law Klement Kolaneci.


----------



## 7t

Kosovo daily "Koha Ditore" has published for the first time a rendering showing the remodelled design of Tirana's new National Football Stadium. 
The project was devised by spanish studio "RFA - Fenwick Iribarren Architects", same firm that designed Valencia's new stadium. In the article according to the daily, the funds have been secured and construction is expected to start this November (highly doubtful). The new stadium will have a 33.000 seat capacity.


----------



## Le Clerk

RolexAL said:


> It looks really beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx to Flogert for the photo.


Well done! I like how they redid the buildings! But the orange colour is too bright! A more neutral colour would've done better IMO (like the beige on the building on the left). Anyway, good job!


----------



## 7t

UEFA chief Michel Platini visited Tirana today to take part on the festivities to celebrate the 80th anniversary of Albania's football federation.
During today's events, the federation authorities presented to the media the official project of the new football stadium expected to start construction in the very near future.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

So it's official! Congrats Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Kulla

^^ Yep construction started a week ago its planned to be finished around 2012


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*NATIONAL STADIUM OF TIRANA*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*New Skanderbeg square*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Old project of Holy Heart catholic church , to be completed with the tower soon .*










*The actual state*


----------



## helloween 1

Park Gate



FijuBriju said:


> Ndertese ne Rrugen e Elbasanit, nuk me kujtohet emri i projektit, dhe nese anashkalohet fakti qe eshte ndertuar ne nje hapesire qe mund te ishte park, eshte nje ndertese mbereselenese.


----------



## helloween 1

Kosova school



Edi_H said:


> Foto të miat sot në mëngjes


----------



## helloween 1

National Arena stadium



Dorado. said:


> Ka filluar ndertimi i parkingut nentokesor (200 vendesh) para stadiumit tek sheshi Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edis.ventura - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

The project for Dogana/Shqiponja overpass, part of the new ring road.




Gjilangji said:


> Marur nga ERTV-Facebook


----------



## helloween 1

Southeastern part of Tirana ring road.



Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Southwestern part of Tirana ring road.



Edi_H said:


> *19 Shtator 2017*


----------



## helloween 1

The underground parking at Italia square u/c




Be5-4rt said:


> //tirana.al


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana New Boulevard u/c



aldomorning said:


> *ABUDHABI_FUND*


----------



## helloween 1

4ever Green Tower u/c



fieraku said:


> Fotot e mija te bera ne 8 gusht


----------



## helloween 1

DTA tower,138m, u/c



fieraku said:


> Ja dhe disa rendera te tjere te projektit.


----------



## helloween 1

Blloku/Cube building u/c



Dorado. said:


> Stefano Boeri has unveiled plans to build a multi-functional complex in tirana, the capital of albania. the ‘blloku cube’, which is boeri’s first building in the city, will contain a range of functions, with retail outlets at ground level, five storeys of offices, and a roof garden restaurant on the top floor. the project is defined by its cladding, which not only gives the building a sense of identity, but also helps with the structure’s thermal efficiency.
> 
> the double skin system consists of a curtain wall, an uninterrupted glass façade that provides adequate insulation, and an outer skin made from anodized aluminum. this shielding system comprises 110 centimeter square modules, which only obscure the light for half of their surface owing to the presence of three dimensional triangles welded inside.
> 
> ‘the resulting effect is that of a vibrant and iridescent surface, a pattern of aluminum triangles playing with the sunlight to create reflections in different nuances of color,’ explains stefano boeri. each of the tiny metal sails making up the façade is oriented in a different direction in order to filter sunlight and provide an optimal natural lighting.
> 
> this particular cladding solution, specifically designed for our first albanian project, plays an essential role in defining the uniqueness of the building and contributes to underling its importance as a new landmark of this urban district,’ adds francesca cesa bianchi, project director for stefano boeri architetti.
> 
> the project, which is already under construction, will be entirely managed by the tirana branch of stefano boeri architetti. the office has already put its name to ‘tirana 2030’, the new town planning scheme of the albanian capital, as well as the construction of three schools, destined to become the new hubs of social and cultural activities in the north western area of tirana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *project info:*
> 
> *name:* blloku cube
> 
> *project by:* stefano boeri architetti
> 
> *location:* tirana, albania
> 
> *year: 2017* – on-going
> 
> *client:* invest society shpk – project manager: ermal hasa
> 
> *consultants:* SCE project, E.S.A. engineering, albana kocollari (ANK architects), engr. helidon kokona, engr. llambi karamani (xhenlux), engr. petrit hoxhaj.
> 
> *services:* concept design, preliminary project, final and executive project, art direction
> 
> *type:* architecture
> 
> *program:* mixed: shops, offices, car parks
> 
> *data: project area:* 1,116.80 sqm; GLA: 6,052 sqm
> 
> *design group:* stefano boeri (founding partner), francesca cesa bianchi (project director), with jona arkaxhiu, orjana balla, marco bernardini, agostino bucci, carlotta capobianco, moataz faisal farid, yulia filatova, shilong tan, andrea zucchi
> 
> https://www.designboom.com/architecture/stefano-boeri-blloku-cube-tirana-albania-08-02-2018/


----------



## helloween 1

National Theater/ proposed



Dyrrachium said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana Garden Building,85m, u/c



Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Hotel Plazza/ finished



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Hotel Tirana building,111m, proposed



Edi_H said:


> *Jepet miratimi për ndërtimin e kullës 111 m të lartë pas Hotel Tiranës*
> 
> 06-02-2018
> 
> *Axhenda e Këshillit Kombëtar të Territorit duket të ketë qenë e ngjeshur në mbledhjen e datës 2 shkurt në të cilën janë miratuar jo pak por 19 vendime.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjesa më e madhe e tyre i takojnë disa lejeve të ndërtimit për hidrocentrale të reja në vend të cilët në total shkojnë tetë. Ajo që bie në sy është miratimi i lejes së zhvillimit për një kullë në qendër të Tiranës. Bëhet fjalë për projektin ngjitur me Hotel Tirana. Në fakt leja e parë me të njëjtin objekt “Zgjerim i kapaciteteve akomoduese e shërbimeve të Hotel Tirana International me shtesë anësore dhe kullë me destinacion Hotel dhe qendër multifunksionale tregtare e shërbimesh”, me zhvillues shoqërinë “Geci”sh.p.k është dhënë nga KKT në prill 2017 duke ja lënë në dorë Bashkisë së Tiranës që të vijonte procedurat e tjera. Në objektin e lejës së re nuk ka asnjë ndryshim përveç faktit që zhvillues do të jetë përveç Geci sh.p.k edhe “Aner” sh.p.k dhe që konfirmon mbylljen e procedurave të nevojshme përpara zhvillimit të projektit. Miratimi i lejes vjen në kohën kur ka një debat të gjerë mbi lehtësitë që do të kenë strukturat akomoduese brand name me pesë yje, si dhe akuzave të shumta për favorizim të pronarëve të mëdhenj të cilët po e mbushin Tiranën me kulla të larta.
> 
> http://acp.al/news/4039/Jepet-miratimi-per-ndertimin-e-kulles-111-m-te-larte-pas-Hotel-Tiranes/


----------



## helloween 1

Toptani Shopping Centre



Dorado. said:


> *Qendra tregetare hapet me 3 mars.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1653720494883290/videos/1854019711520033/


----------



## Wayden21

Wow, I am so impressed by Tirana!


----------



## helloween 1

*Underground parking at Italia square u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Prkingu nentokesor te sheshi Italia para stadiumit AK* 19/09/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorgen Sh.p.k - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Project for the renovation of the National History Museum by Casanova+Hernandez architects.*









































































www.casanova-hernandez.com


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


FijuBriju said:


> Ndertese e kendshme komerciale dhe banimi ne rrugen e Durresit, ngjitur me Ministrine e Arsimit.


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena stadium u/c*


Epidamnus said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Project for the extention of the Parliament building.*





































https://blog.divisare.com/projects/7...lic-of-albania


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful, your flag reminded me of the Byzantine flag, allegedly we had two different flags back in our heydays: one was yellow with black eagle used as a banner for peaceful times (you can still see it across monasteries in Greece and FYRMacedonia), and the other one was purple, they used the purple one when it was wartime, also a black eagle could've been seen on the purple background. 
Anyways, have no idea how much of this is actually true, and it's history so I suppose who cares. 
I love how fast Tirana seems to be developing, I love most of your projects. Cheers to that.


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *"ARENA KOMBËTARE", VIJOJNË PUNIMET INTENSIVE
> *


----------



## helloween 1

*Fiori di Bosco u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Fiori di Bosco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 870 Euro/m2


----------



## helloween 1

*Headquarters of the Albanian Football Federation u/c*


Be5-4rt said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*DTA tower/138m/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> http://dt1.al/en/gallery


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Mbrapa zyrave të Air Albania*


----------



## helloween 1

*Pedestrian bridge u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Ura e re mbi Lane.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albanian Transport - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*New boulevard u/c*


----------



## helloween 1

*MET building / 12 fl / Pro / Mario Cucinella architects*


tositr said:


> MET Building Tirana eshte projekti për një ndërtesë të re komerciale dhe rezidenciale në zemër të Tiranës e cila është konceptuar si një pikë referimi për qytetin.


----------



## helloween 1

*residential building / 11 fl / u/c*



























http://acp.al/projects/391/Ndertim-...10-dhe-11-kat,-me-2-dhe-3-kat-parkim-nentoke/


----------



## helloween 1

*Quartum residence u/c*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building/ 9 fl/ u/c*


















http://acp.al/projects/415/Godine-banimi-dhe-sherbimi-6-dhe-9-kate,-me-2-kate-parkim/


----------



## helloween 1

*New headquarters of OSHEE company*








[/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1

More pics of the same building, sorry for the bad quality.


helloween 1 said:


> *Ndertesa e re e OSHEE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1

*New residential buildings, finished or u/c at Elbasani street.*


helloween 1 said:


> *Pallate te reja pergjate ose afer rruges se Elbasanit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tirana by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1




----------



## helloween 1

*Book building/ 77m/ 21 fl/ app*


Dorado. said:


> https://invest-society.com/book-building/


----------



## helloween 1

*Turdiu center*


Edi_H said:


> *Turdiu Center, foto e imja sot, 12 Tetor 2018*


----------



## helloween 1

*Two new pedestrian bridges*




























http://shqiptarja.com/lajm/shtohen-...min-lana-ne-tirane-se-shpejti-dhe-dy-te-tjera


----------



## helloween 1

*New sculpture at Zogu Zi roundabout.*


helloween 1 said:


> :cheers:


----------



## helloween 1

*One more pic of the sculpture*


Kumanovari said:


> Bukur


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *"ARENA KOMBËTARE", MERR FORMË IMPIANTI I FUTBOLLIT SHQIPTAR*


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeside Hills u/c*


Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> *Lakeside Hills*
> 
> *Renders:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joubert Architecture*
> 
> *Renders and permission on the worksite:*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## helloween 1

*Two new hospitals u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


> *25 mln € investim, zbulohet projekti për modernizimin e QSUT, dy spitale të reja *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shqiptarja.com/lajm/25-mln-i...ti-per-modernizimin-e-qsut-dy-spitale-te-reja


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


Capital T said:


> Vazhdojnë punimet për selinë e re të FSHF


----------



## Architecture lover

I love Lakeside Hills, truly unlike anything we've seen so far. I hope they use good materials. Who are the architects?


----------



## helloween 1

Dutch architects: http://joubertarchitecture.nl/?page_id=1260
They got a few other projects in Tirana too. Lakeside Hills was on hold for a few years but contruction work has started again recently. The investor and construction company is Gener 2, which is one of the biggest in Albania so hopefully they will use good materials.


----------



## helloween 1

*Pharmaceutical depot u/c at University Hospital Center*


doctorx said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Park Gate u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Park Gate, foto e imja sot në mëngjes, 26 Tetor 2018*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Business Park u/c*




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena*


Be5-4rt said:


> #KantieretEKultures
> edhe ne sport⚽
> Rikthehet e plote, e bukur, e restauruar, gur me gur, e shkalle pas shkalle FASADA e projektit te Bosio-s ne Arenen e Tiranes.
> Me fiorentinin tjeter, Marco Casamonti dhe Arta Dollanin e specialistet e Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës ne inspektimin e javes, ku numerojme, pastrojme, restaurojme çdo gur, siç ka qene i parashikuar dhe siç do jete nga mot!
> Keshtu ruhet trashegimia, duke i dhene jete dhe jo duke ia falur rrenimit mendjembyllur.
> Krenare per kete sprove te restaurimit ku gjithçka fitohet ne bashkejetesen mes Trashegimise Kulturore dhe progresit ambicioz.
> Bravo mjeshtrave te kompanise guximtare #AlbStar !


----------



## helloween 1

*Greenside Out / Project*

http://joubertarchitecture.nl/?page_id=1077



tositr said:


> *Një kompleks i ri me banesa, dyqane dhe zyra luksozë është projektuar të ndërtohet në rrugën e Durrësit.
> *
> 
> 
> Godina e cila është emërtuar “Greenside out” është projektuar nga studio Holandezë JA për llogari të kompanisë shqiptare të ndërtimit Eurocol. Sipas të dhënave të projektit objekti do të shtrihet në një sipërfaqe 9600 metra katror kur 3000 metra do të përdoren për parking. Godina shtrihet në katër objekte shumëkatëshe të cilat lidhen me njëra- tjetrën në katet e poshtme, duke krijuar një hapësirë në forma rrethore brenda tyre. Në përfundim të saj ajo do të ketë funksion të miksuar me dyqane, banesa dhe zyra luksoze. Objekti do të ndërtohet në Rrugën e Durrësit, aksi hyrës në kryeqytet në afërsi të qendrës së Kryeqytetit, Sheshit Skënderbe. Godina do të ndërtohet me një sistem të posaçëm të filtrimit të ujit dhe të ajrit përmes fasadave të gjelbëruara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tirana, kantier kullash
> *
> Tirana është shndërruar së fundmi në një kantier ndërtimi ku mbizotërojnë objektet e luksit në zonën e qendrës. Këto objekte brenda një kohë shkurtër do të rrisin ndjeshëm ofertat në treg për hapësira tregtimi, banesa luksi dhe zyra edhe pse kërkesa nuk po ecën më të njëjtat ritme. Pritet të nisë puna për një ndërtesë shumëfuksnionale “Met Building Tirana“ që do të shërbejë si qendër tregtare me zyra dhe ambiente banimi luksi në qendër të Tiranës ndërmjet ish- Hotel Dajtit dhe Katedrales Katolike. Pak javë më parë nisi nga ndërtimi një ndërtese e ngjashme ne zonën e Bllokut e cilësuar, “Kubi i Bllokut”, një projekt i arkitektit italian Boeri. Objekti për të cilin tashmë themelet janë hapur do të jetë multifunksional, me hapësira tregtare, bare dhe restorante zyra etj.
> 
> 
> 
> Por një seri objektesh luksi janë në proces ndërtimi. Pas disa kohësh pezullimi punimet kanë nisur për objektin 20 katësh në afërsi të qendrës përballë kishës ortodokse, e cilësuar Tirana Forever Green. Objekti tani një karabina zë një sipërfaqe prej më shumë se 12.400 m² dhe do të ketë 20 kate, në të cilat katër nëntokë. Kulla do të këtë 4 nivele parking nëntokësor, hapësira komerciale, dyqane, 7 nivele zyra, 8 nivele banimi dhe një hotel super luksoz me një investim 25 milionë euro. Gjithashtu kompania Edil Al ka nisur përgatitjet për ndërtimin e “Syrit të Tiranës”. “Eyes of Tirana” është projektuar si një ndërtesë e madhe, 26 kate e lartë. Të dhënat nga projekti bëjnë me dije se propozimi përbëhet nga tre pjesë të godinës që do të përmbajnë apartamente, zyra dhe dyqane që arrijnë në total në 55.444 m². Punimet për ndërtimin e kullës pritet të nisin këtë vit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punimet kanë nisur edhe për projektit më të madh deri më tani Down Town Albania, tek ish parku i lodrave për fëmijë “7 xhuxhat”, një kullë me 40 kate me funksione të ndryshme të ndara sipas kateve ku 2912 m2 të kateve të para do shërbejnë si hapësira komerciale, një investim 100% i grupit Kastrati, pas tërheqjes pak muaj më parë të grupit Balfin. Ne katet që vijojnë do të jenë të lokalizuara ambientet e zyrave me një sipërfaqe prej 21840 m2. Ne katet e sipërme për të ofruar pamjet më të mira nga lartësia e kullës janë pozicionuar banimet me një sipërfaqe rreth 26208 m2./Monitor


----------



## helloween 1

*Pool Tower u/c*


aldomorning said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*QTU shopping center renovation almost done*


helloween 1 said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*DTA Tower u/c*


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*



Dorado. said:


> *Montator Zerka sh.p.k - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Lunder residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *LUNDËR residence *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ilirhoxhagym - instagram*
> 
> http://molosgroup.com/lunder-residence/


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeview residences u/c*


Edi_H said:


>





Dorado. said:


> Ketu po ndertohej ne te dy krahet si tek rruga e Kosovareve edhe tek diga. Punimet duket se kane avancuar sepse po perfundojne plotesisht punimet nen toke dhe kane arritur ne siperfaqe.


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building*


Dorado. said:


> *Green Concept...Objekt banimi dhe sherbimi 6 kate me 2 dhe 4 kate nentoke / Liqeni i thate, Tirane*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mm.architecture - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*New pedestrian bridge over Lana river*


Dyrrachium said:


> Thuajse gati Ura e Re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10156918124366926?__xts


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


aldomorning said:


> *Alket Islami*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Pallati i ri përballë Parlamentit, 2 Dhjetor 2018*


----------



## helloween 1

*Some more pics of the new pedestrian bridge.*


Edi_H said:


> *Drejt përfundimit Ura e Re mbi Lanë pranë Hilton Garden Inn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10156944959516926


----------



## helloween 1

*Marriot Tower*


Edi_H said:


> Nga Ambasador 3


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Splendor u/c*


tositr said:


> *TIRANA SPLENDOR - Kompleks rezidencial dhe komercial*
> 
> Zona e projektit, në perëndim të Tiranës, është pjesë e një programi transformimi të fortë urban me një bulevard të ri që do të përcaktojë imazhin e saj. Sipas planifikimit urban përcaktohet si një zonë me densitet të lartë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Në një kontekst që duhet të ri-zhvillohet, ndërhyrja përbëhet nga dy oborret lidhëse me rreth 100,000 metra katror zonë banimi, dy sheshe për këmbësorë me shërbime të bashkangjitura dhe një qendër tregtare prej 11,000 metra katrorë. Sipër një bazamenti në travertin të vazhdueshëm në të dy oborret, por të zbrazur në pikat e hyrjes me vrima trapezoidale, jane vendosur shtatë blloqe të mbuluara në siperfaqe me qeramike gurezash diamanti reflektuese ndërsa brenda oborreve, me panele metalike të artë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projektues: MISALAB
> 
> Truall: 32.000 metra katror
> 
> Siperfaqe ndertimi: 167.000 metra katror
> 
> Klienti: Inerte Express Shpk
> 
> Kosto e ndertimit: 60.000.000 €
> 
> Fillimi i punimeve: Tetor 2018
> 
> 
> Burimi: http://acp.al/projects/441/TIRANA-SPLENDOR---Kompleks-rezidencial-dhe-komercial/


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Tek ish Porcelani (foto e imja sot):*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings u/c*


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10156963956581926


----------



## helloween 1

*Student accommodation buildings*


Edi_H said:


> *Konviktet e rikonstruktuara te Inxhinieria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10156966547896926


----------



## helloween 1

*Quiet Lake residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Fiori di Bosco u/c*


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*QTU shopping center*


Edi_H said:


> Ndriçim profesional nga Vitalux!
> Si ju është dukur ndriçimi i ri në QTU?
> QTU, një tjetër projekt ndriçimi i realizuar me sukses nga VITALUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vitalux.al/posts/2164153220518671


----------



## helloween 1

.....


tositr said:


> the new one on Tirana ❤ disegn by XPLANSTUDIO &#55357;&#56490; X-Plan Studio #xplanstudio


----------



## helloween 1

*Park Gate*


Capital T said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *nini_explore - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Garden Building*


Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Marriot Tower*


Elianto said:


> Po heqin skelat e para te kulla e Marriott





Dyrrachium said:


> https://www.facebook.com/IrRealEstateManagment/?fref=mentions&__tn__=K-R


----------



## helloween 1

*Book building/ app*


Dorado. said:


> *Besnik Aliaj - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena*


Be5-4rt said:


> Foto te sotmet te bera nga une


----------



## helloween 1

*Marriott tower*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Mixed use building


helloween 1 said:


> Te rruga e Elbasanit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-01-02-313 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1

.....


helloween 1 said:


> *MET building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-01-02-321 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-01-02-320 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-01-02-319 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Te Liqeni i Thatë (1500 Euro/m2)*


----------



## Biegonice

Enjoyed the Tirana projects pictures! Please post more!


----------



## Dyrrachium

*Mandarine Drive,Lunder,Tirana*























































*VILA-A*




































*VILA-B*




































*VILA-C*




































*APARTAMENT DUPLEX- D*




































http://acp.al/projects/438/Mandarine-Drive,-Lunder,-Tirane/


----------



## helloween 1

*West Residence u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


> http://acp.al/projects/448/Godine-polifunksionale-WEST-Residence/


----------



## Dyrrachium

^^double post


----------



## Dyrrachium

http://acp.al/projects/446/Emerald-Center/









http://acp.al/projects/447/Godine-banimi-dhe-sherbimesh-4-dhe-6-kate-me-nje-1-kat-parkim-nentoke/


----------



## Dyrrachium

Qenke treguar me i shpjete per projektin e Boerit


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


> http://acp.al/projects/450/Godine-banimi-dhe-sherbimi-4,-6,-dhe-8-kate-me-2-kate-parkim-nentoke/


----------



## helloween 1

*New Police Station in Kombinat neighborhood*


Dyrrachium said:


> *Sander Lleshaj FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Renovated building in Bllok area.*


helloween 1 said:


> Te Blloku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-01-02-318 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## helloween 1

*West residence u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Ka filluar puna për West Residence mbrapa Presidencës*


----------



## helloween 1

*Some finished residential buildings:*


Capital T said:


> Disa ndertime te reja


----------



## helloween 1

*Renovation of the Opera building*


doctorx said:


> Punimet ne fasaden e Operas.
> Sipas parashikimeve pritet qe projekti te perfundone ne Pranvere.


----------



## helloween 1

*Alba residence*


Edi_H said:


> *Rezidenca Alba*


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Edi_H said:


> *Kompleksi Fiori di Bosco, kulla e parë drejt përfundimit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building*


Edi_H said:


> *Mbrapa Casa Italia-s, 20 Janar 2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*Building in Tirana University Hospital Center*


Dyrrachium said:


> *Ndërtimi i depos moderne të barnave në QSUT*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana University Campus project. Construction work is expected to start this year.*


7t said:


> *Zbulohet projekti ambicioz, Kule: Ja kampusi universitar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kampusi i ri universitar aq shumë i përfolur i Universitetit të Tiranës ka gjasa që të fillojë nga ndërtimi këtë vit. Të gjithë studentët e fakulteteve të këtij institucioni mendohet që të grumbullohen së bashku në një kampus universitar bashkëkohor. Për këtë mendohet që të përdoret hapësira që ofron fusha aktuale e sportit pranë Qytetit Studenti. Madje, në ndihmë të drejtuesve të universitetit më të madh në vend për realizimin e këtij superinvestimi mësohet se është ofruar edhe vetë Kryeministri Sali Berisha. Përfaqësues të rektoratit të UT-së bëjnë me dije se vetë Kryeministri, pasi është njohur me projekt-idenë e kampusit të ri universitar është shprehur dakord për të mbështetur këtë iniciativë përmes mekanizmave të domosdoshëm ligjorë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nga ana tjetër, numri një i Universitetit të Tiranës, Dhori Kule, në një deklaratë ka sqaruar se pas miratimit nga Rektorati, projekt-ideja për kampusin universitar e hartuar nga drejtuesit e UT-së, pritet që javën e ardhshme do të kalojë në mbledhjen e senatit dhe këshillit të administrimit, dhe më tej, si projekt konkurrues në qeveri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rektori i UT-së, Dhori Kule, u shpreh më tej se ky projekt pritet të realizohet brenda tre vitesh, me një kosto investimi prej rreth 23 milionë eurosh. "Kampusi studentor është zgjidhja afatgjatë, me standarde bashkëkohore të infrastrukturës", theksoi rektori Kule. Ai konfirmoi se është përgatitur studimi urbanistik pjesor i kampusit, që parashikon mjedise studimi për mbi 12 mijë studentë të rinj. "Kjo ndërtesë do të jetë e nivelit dhe formatit cilësor ndërkombëtar dhe fatmirësisht është i zgjidhur problemi i pronës, pasi është në zonën universitare të UT-së, sikurse janë dhe mjediset sportive në Qytetin Studenti", tha Kule.
> Lidhur me financimin e këtij projekti, vetë Universiteti i Tiranës do të kontribuojë me të ardhurat dytësore. Por ndërkohë, mendohet se do të shfrytëzohet edhe një bashkëpunim i mundshëm me donatorë për realizimin e këtij. Gjithashtu, pritet edhe një reagim zyrtar nga vetë Kryeministri Berisha dhe ndihma konkrete që qeveria që ai drejton do të marrë përsipër të ofrojë për këtë kampus universitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treguesit teknikë të projektit të Kampusit Studentor të UT-së nga drejtuesit e institucionit vlerësohen si zgjidhja finale e problemeve të infrastrukturës dhe ambienteve me të cilat përballet aktualisht institucioni.
> Sipas planit urbanistik pjesor, Kampusi Studentor i UT-së do të jetë me 5 kate, me sipërfaqe ndërtimi mbi tokë prej 32.536 m2, ku zona sportive do të zërë një sipërfaqe prej 13.150 m2. Kampusi do të ketë një palestër (1 890m2, fushë minifutbolli (1 600m2), fushë tenisi (1 040m2), fushë basketbolli (1 260 m2) dhe pistë vrapimi (1 540m2 m2). Nuk do të mungojnë as rrugët automobilistike, ku do të përfshihen trotuare, rrugë këmbësorësh dhe sheshe gjelbërimi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi: Gazeta Shqip


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Tower Bridge 3 (Rruga e Dibrës)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Florian Pelivani - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Porta Gjelber residences u/c*


helloween 1 said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Final rendering of the `Eyes of Tirana` tower / 85 M / Contruction work is expected to start soon.


Dorado. said:


> Kjo eshte pamja perfundimtare e postuar zyrtarisht nga kompania qe do ta ndertoje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video e projektit:* https://www.instagram.com/p/BtGRRMChduY/


----------



## Bisofsa

*FSHF Headquarter*








Copyright: Edi_H
->

















*New Mosque of Tirana*










*anna.spage - instagram*


----------



## Bisofsa

*Dervish Hima Tower:*



Dorado. said:


> http://www.azht.gov.al/files/news_f..._vecante-_Objekt_21_kate,_Rr.Dervish_Hima.pdf











_Edi_H _


----------



## helloween 1

*Orion business center u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Orion Business Center te Rruga e Kosovarëve*


----------



## helloween 1

*Forever Green Tower/ 85 M/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *capture.blog - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *Zogu Boulevard Tirana, Albania
> *
> The city of Tirana is undergoing great changes with a newly implemented masterplan by Grimshaw Architects which will expand the city to the North connecting the historic city centre with the river Lumin e Tiranes by extending the existing boulevard.
> 
> Zogu Boulevard is SAM Architects first international project encompassing the concept design of two urban blocks delivering 160 residential units, office accommodation and retail space with a total area of 26.000 sqm.
> 
> Situated at the beginning of the new boulevard and adjacent to a new public square, the southern block is composed of three volumes of varying height in response to the immediate urban setting. The massing of the northern block follows the guidelines derived by the masterplan providing two buildings of similar volume with an arcade at the ground and a setback to the top.
> 
> In keeping with the bustling public life of Tirana the ground floor of both blocks is broken up via cut-throughs, interconnecting spaces and a central retail arcade creating connections to the surrounding streets. Whilst the architectural approach is of quiet demeanour with a simple identifiable order, scale and composition, the overall colour and material palette are bold and vibrant referencing the colourful character of the city.
> 
> Client: Startek & Infraplan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://samarchitects.co.uk/project/boulevard-zogu-tirana/


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *NEW TOWER TIRANA RESIDENTIAL, HOTEL & RETAIL CENTER
> 
> (PROJECT STATUS / Conceptual)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ozertulgan.com/portfolio-posts/new-tower-tirana-residential-hotel-retail-center/


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use projects u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Tower Bridge 3*





Edi_H said:


> *Te Rruga e Dibrës, ngjitur me Fakultetin e Mjekësisë*





Edi_H said:


> *Pranë Stadiumit "Selman Stërmasi"*





Dorado. said:


> *primusarchitecture - instagram
> *


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Në zonën e Unazes Se Re,tek Kompleksi SIMA-COM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *future_home_realestate - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Some new projects*


Dorado. said:


> *FUTURE HOME RESIDENCE në rrugën “Teodor Keko”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *future_home_realestate - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *tirana city vibes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xplanstudio - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *xplanstudio - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Marriott tower u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *3/2/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fotoja me përmasa origjinale:*
> https://i.imgur.com/Sa2ln6S.jpg


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *Eyes of Tirana*


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeside View u/c*


Edi_H said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *billskiad - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Concert hall u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Salla e Koncerteve "Tonin Arapi", 14/3/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*MET building/15 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> MET Building Tirana eshte projekti për një ndërtesë të re komerciale dhe rezidenciale në zemër të Tiranës e cila është konceptuar si një pikë referimi për qytetin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Projekti:* Architects Mario Cucinella
> 
> *Ekipi i projektit:* Mario Cucinella, Eurind Caka (menaxher i projektit), Michele Roveri, Kseniya Shkroban, Paolo Greco, Marta Bordi, Marta Torsello, Angelo Ungarelli.
> 
> *Koncepti:* Michele Olivieri, Giovanni Sanna, Francesco Visco, Alberto Menozzi
> 
> Kredite e imazhit: Arkivi i MCAConsultants





Dorado. said:


> *julian_bleta_photography - instagram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sondaemigranti - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *ndojeriol - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Garden Building/ 85 m/ 24 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> Pamje me video te detajuara te projektit.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtB97jvn7TT/
> 
> http://www.parllakuglass.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/tirana-residence-pg.mp4





Dorado. said:


> Foto e vjeter e mesit te dhjetorit.


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *19/03/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ervin Xhepmeta - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential projects*


Dorado. said:


> *uno_architects - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *xplanstudio - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

4-evergreen tower on the right and Marriot tower on the left of this pic:


Dorado. said:


> *pep_martin - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mangalem residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *kelvin.brahja - instagram*





IllyricumHeritage said:


> *Mangalem nga Kontakt & OMA ne afërsi të Ali Demit
> Masterplan*


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana/ 85m/26 fl/ site prep*


Dorado. said:


> *Me ne fund filluan punimet edhe ketu.* 20/03/2019 :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ledian Limani - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential buildings u/c*


Dorado. said:


>





Capital T said:


> *Kompleks rezidencial me objekte 5 kate me kat podrum - Shkoze, Dajt*


----------



## helloween 1

*Vertical Forest Tower/ 21 fl/site prep*


Edi_H said:


> *23/3/2019*





Dorado. said:


> .


----------



## helloween 1

*Book building /77m/ 21 fl/ site prep*


Dorado. said:


>





Interist said:


> comerica atm locations


----------



## helloween 1

TIH/ 133M/ 33 fl/ site prep


Capital T said:


> Ne keto foto duket projekti ma mire





Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *NEW Residential complex in Tirana
> Client: Eurocol
> Architecture: DEA Studio
> Structure: GBa Studio*
> 
> The complex of aprox. 500 residential units is organised among the trees and greenness. The cars are present only in the bypass road in the periphery of the complex. This road finds each entrance of the underground parkings in different levels of the sloppy morphology. The buildings layouts and underground parkings are designed to be in conformity with the terrain isoipses, keeping in fanaticism the above ground spaces deficated to the people, promenades, public spaces, landscape, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEA Studio - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential projects*


Dorado. said:


> *alfaproduct - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *Tirana Entry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a99architects - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *BOLV HOSPITALITY COMPLEX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typologogy: Bolv Hospitality Complex
> Location: Durresi Str, Tirana, Albania
> Client: “BOLV-OIL” sh.a;
> Built Area: 16.000 sqm
> Year: 2018
> Assignment: DEA Studio
> Position: Project Leader, Architecture, Interior Design of the common spaces;
> Activities performed: Preliminary design, final design, detail design and supervision;
> Collaborators: GBa Studio sh.p.k, Hydro & Energy sh.p.k, Kejsi 05 sh.p.k;
> Actual status: In Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deastudio.al/portfolio_page/bolv/


----------



## helloween 1

*New concert hall*


Edi_H said:


> *Salla e Koncerteve "Tonin Arapi" (ngjitur me Liceun)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10157225544891926


----------



## helloween 1

Residential project


Dorado. said:


> *pointstudio.al - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *29/03/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *genti_mersinaj - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mateo Residences*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

commercial building u/c


Dyrrachium said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana East Bus Terminal u/c*


aldomorning said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *TIRANA OLYMPIC PARK – POOL AREA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deastudio.al/portfolio_page/olympic-pool/


----------



## helloween 1

*Park Life Residence u/c*


Dorado. said:


> Vendi:Rr.Elbasanit, Sauk, Kodi Postar 1044, Tirane
> Viti:2015-2018
> Siperfaqja: 6 Hektare, Rreth 500 Apartamente
> Funksioni: Rezidencial
> Arkitekti: Joubert Architecture-Hollande


----------



## helloween 1

*Garden Building/85M/24 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


Be5-4rt said:


>





Interist said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Two new schools u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


> Pas shkolles Nene Tereza ne Koder-Kamez, nisi dhe kompleksi i ri shkollor tek Don Bosco
> Zgjidh shkollat me dy turne ne Njesine 9 e 11 e u jep nje shans nxenesve te studiojne fort ne nje ambient ultra-modern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/erionveliaj?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> Gati ne shtator shkolla Servete Maci me 50% me shume nxenes dhe palester, salle koncertesh, laboratore IT e klasa per t'u pasur zili!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/erionveliaj/status/1115632213662609408


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeside Hills u/c*


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Foto të miat sot në mëngjes, 6/4/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*Selvia /mixed use building/12 fl/ u/c*


tositr said:


> *SELVIA - Godine banimi dhe sherbimesh 4, 6, 8, 10 dhe 12, me 3 kate parkim | M&P-I SHPK & FERAR SHPK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> Afati I perfundimit te punimeve: 8 Dhjetor 2020
> Adresa: Rruga e Dibres, Rruga “Isa Boletini” Njesia Administrative nr. 9, Tirane


----------



## helloween 1

*20 villas u/c near Farka lake*


Edi_H said:


> *Kompleks me 20 vila buzë Liqenit të Farkës, foto të miat sot, 11/4/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*DTA tower u/c*


Edi_H said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *Keta po ecin me nje ritem te shpejte!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video:* https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C4D0...t=TjcGwPZZ474RYq1M0w9XCyRI_zh7bi3qAayfghoMQ4Q


----------



## helloween 1

*Mangalem residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *aurora_kontakt.al - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Marriott tower/100M/u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *betytabac - instagram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *virgidallari - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *FUTURE HOME RESIDENCE*
> 
> I pozicionuar në perëndim të qendrës së qytetit të Tiranës, në rrugën “Teodor Keko”, kompleksi ka një distancë shumë të shkurtër nga pikat kryesore të qytetit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *future_home_priority - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Olympic residence u/c*


Dorado. said:


> ^^ *Kompleksi ndodhet në një zonë panoramike pranë Liqenit Artificial të Tiranes, me një orientim dhe pamje të mrekullueshme si nga liqeni ashtu edhe nga Kopshti Botanik.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rexciti.com*





Edi_H said:


> *Olympic Residence, 18/4/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*Blloku Cube u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *architecture.alb - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *03/04/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EFBO ltd - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Garden Building/ 85M/ 24 fl/ u/c*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *MILO 2000 ' Ndertim - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Emerald Center (53,000m2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *elios_duni - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*MK Hotel Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *Së shpejti “Ceremonia e inaugurimit të themeleve të mk | hotel Tirana”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tiranabusinesspark - instagram*
> 
> http://www.azht.gov.al/files/news_files/nr.2_date_06.11.2018.pdf





Edi_H said:


> Një hotel me pesë yje, investim gjerman, do t'i shtohet vendit tonë. Punimet kanë nisur në prani të ministrit të Turizmit dhe Mjedisit Blendi Klosi. Sipas ministrit Klosi paketa fiskale në mbështetje të turizmit po jep efektet e saj.
> 
> Në këtë shesh pranë Aeroportit Ndërkombëtar “Nënë Tereza” në Tiranë shumë shpejt do të ngrihet një hotel me pesë yje.
> 
> Themelet u hodhën në prani të ministrit të Turizmit dhe Mjedisit Blendi Klosi, i cili tregoi se investimi është 100% gjerman.
> 
> Paketa fiskale miratuar në parlament për të mbështetur po jep frytet e saj.
> 
> Ndërsa investitori gjerman nga ana e tij do t’i ofrojë turizmit në Shqipëri ndër të tjera tre gjëra kryesore.
> 
> Vetëm në pesë muaj pesë marka ndërkombëtare në hoteleri sipas ministrit të Turizmit kanë gjetur interesant vendin tonë për të investuar.


----------



## helloween 1

*The Pyramid reconstruction project*


Capital T said:


> *Erion Veliaj Instagram*





baruti said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Zog 1 boulevard project*


Dorado. said:


> *Erion Veliaj - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Capital T said:


> Tirana Industrial Park


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Lakeview Residences - FB*





Dorado. said:


> *life_puzzle_of_us - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Book building/ 77M/ 21 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *sondaemigranti - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

First pic is a government building, second one a mixed use building.



Capital T said:


> https://maps.app.goo.gl/1wwgXLR53cEwszVL9
> 
> 
> 
> Rruga e Elbasanit


----------



## helloween 1

*MET building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> MET Building Tirana eshte projekti për një ndërtesë të re komerciale dhe rezidenciale në zemër të Tiranës e cila është konceptuar si një pikë referimi për qytetin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Projekti:* Architects Mario Cucinella
> 
> *Ekipi i projektit:* Mario Cucinella, Eurind Caka (menaxher i projektit), Michele Roveri, Kseniya Shkroban, Paolo Greco, Marta Bordi, Marta Torsello, Angelo Ungarelli.
> 
> *Koncepti:* Michele Olivieri, Giovanni Sanna, Francesco Visco, Alberto Menozzi
> 
> Kredite e imazhit: Arkivi i MCAConsultants





Dorado. said:


> *02/05/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *castanonluis - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeview Residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Lakeview Residences - FB*





Dorado. said:


> *Alba Skela Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


> *Kompleks vilash buzë Liqenit të Farkës*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *Future Home Residence* është një kompleks në mes të gjelbërimit. I rrethuar nga parqe të mëdha gjelbërimi, fusha sportive dhe kënde lojërash për fëmijë. Gjëlbërimi në zonë është në raportin 55% te bllokut të banimit me siperfaqe 19’000 m2. Godinat kanë distancë mbi 20m nga njëra-tjetra, gjë që I mundëson diellzim të plotë përgjatë gjithë ditës për çdo apartament.
> 
> *Projektuar nga Dea Studio
> 
> Kompania e ndërtimit KNC shpk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *future_home_opportunity - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Friends For Life Sport Center (Allias)*


----------



## helloween 1

*DT1 tower/138M/37fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Jane larguar eskavatoret dhe eshte montuar vinci qe do ti jape vrull punimeve. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arber Canga - Linkedin*





helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

*Public underground parking and square u/c*


Dorado. said:


> ^^





helloween 1 said:


> (img)nearest gas station open 24 7(/img)
> (Img)petrol station close by(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *ORION BUSINESS CENTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *orion.construction - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Tek rruga “Xhanfize Keko” ne zonen e Porcelanit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Immo Albania - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Book building/ 77M/ 21fl/ u/c*


Capital T said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *LeArt Za Jmi - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ALES.Construction/posts/2757527430983997


----------



## helloween 1

*Rinia Park project in central Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *Projekti i Parkut Rinia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *son_engineering_construction - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> Why the terraces should not have a sense ? ⁣
> ⁣
> Off-campus residence in Tirana is conceived to be a 360 degree education center with a program of dormitory, library, cinema, canteen, running track, green terrace, common spaces, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dea.studio - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Garden Building/85M/24 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*





Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


Capital T said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzDAa5VlSYJ/


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana International Hotel/ 133M/ 33fl*


bobiark said:


>





Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*M K Hotel u/c*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*DT1 Tower/138M/ 37 fl/ u/c*



Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*





Dorado. said:


> *Makete Arkitekture O.G-Design - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


bobiark said:


> 25/06/2019


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Drejt perfundimit selia e re e FSHF-se.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arben Dervishaj - FB*





Be5-4rt said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana/85M/26 fl*


Dorado. said:


> *Eyes of Tirana*





Dorado. said:


> *concordinvestment - instagram*





Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Square 21 residences*



Capital T said:


> *Square 21*


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana/85M/ 26 fl*


Dorado. said:


> *Po montohet vinçi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *alberto.ceresoli - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*4-Ever Green Tower/85 M/ 25 fl/ u/c*


bobiark said:


> Vetem disa panele te dritareve kan ven. Nuk paskan punuar aq shum sa mendoja.


----------



## helloween 1

*MET building/15 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> MET Building Tirana eshte projekti për një ndërtesë të re komerciale dhe rezidenciale në zemër të Tiranës e cila është konceptuar si një pikë referimi për qytetin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Projekti:* Architects Mario Cucinella
> 
> *Ekipi i projektit:* Mario Cucinella, Eurind Caka (menaxher i projektit), Michele Roveri, Kseniya Shkroban, Paolo Greco, Marta Bordi, Marta Torsello, Angelo Ungarelli.
> 
> *Koncepti:* Michele Olivieri, Giovanni Sanna, Francesco Visco, Alberto Menozzi
> 
> Kredite e imazhit: Arkivi i MCAConsultants





Dorado. said:


> *Video:* https://www.facebook.com/fondazionearching/videos/578590485881985/
> 
> *Fondazione Inarcassa - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Arlis Ndertim - FB*


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'll be visiting Albania in September. Looking forward to it.  :cheers:

Thanks for all the updates in this thread!


----------



## aldomorning

^^
You are welcome.

If u have time,you can visit our forum for more detailed projects and updates around them

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3195


----------



## helloween 1

Third lot of Tirana New Boulevard is open to traffic.


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/posts/10157477234866926





Edi_H said:


> *Foto të miat dje, 4/7/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Capital T said:


> *CFO pharma *


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings u/c*


helloween 1 said:


> Te rruga Kosovareve
> (Img)(/img)
> 
> (Img)mf cell(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

*Park Gate/ mixed use building*


Dorado. said:


> *XPlanStudio - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Square 21/ mixed use buildings*


Capital T said:


> *Ju kujtohen protestat ? Square 21*


----------



## helloween 1

*Palace of Justice*


Be5-4rt said:


> _U inaugurua mbrëmjen e së hënës në Tiranë ndërtesa ku do të qëndrojnë disa institucione të reja të drejtësisë.
> 
> Godina quhet “Poli Drejtësia” dhe aty do të “strehohen” Këshilli i Lartë i Prokurorisë (KLP), Këshilli i Lartë Gjyqësor (KLGJ) dhe Shkolla e Magjistraturës. Në këtë godinë do të punojnë rreth 270 persona si pjesë e administratës së KLP-së, KLGJ-së dhe Shkollës së Magjistraturës._
> 
> Në inaugurimin e Poli Drejtësisë ishin e ngarkuara me punë e SHBA në Tiranë, Leyla Moses-Ones, shefja e ONM-s Genoveva Ruiz Calavera, ministrja e Drejtësisë, Etilda Gjonaj si dhe drejtuesit e KLP, KLGj dhe Magjistraturës.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *//A2 CNN*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Vertical Forest/21 fl/ u/c*


Capital T said:


> *Projekti i fasades*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCE Project*





bobiark said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*4Ever Green Tower/85M/25 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Some news about our 4 Evergreen Tower in Tirana: we have now started to place the cladding! It is made of polished concrete prefabricated panels and glass.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *archea_associati - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *suleyman_ay0650 - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *jaarki - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Tek rruga e Elbasanit dhe Faik Konica.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dardanvukaj - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeview residences u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Albanian Transport - FB*





Edi_H said:


> *28/7/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*Blloku/Cube u/c*


Dorado. said:


> Stefano Boeri has unveiled plans to build a multi-functional complex in tirana, the capital of albania. the ‘blloku cube’, which is boeri’s first building in the city, will contain a range of functions, with retail outlets at ground level, five storeys of offices, and a roof garden restaurant on the top floor. the project is defined by its cladding, which not only gives the building a sense of identity, but also helps with the structure’s thermal efficiency.
> 
> the double skin system consists of a curtain wall, an uninterrupted glass façade that provides adequate insulation, and an outer skin made from anodized aluminum. this shielding system comprises 110 centimeter square modules, which only obscure the light for half of their surface owing to the presence of three dimensional triangles welded inside.
> 
> ‘the resulting effect is that of a vibrant and iridescent surface, a pattern of aluminum triangles playing with the sunlight to create reflections in different nuances of color,’ explains stefano boeri. each of the tiny metal sails making up the façade is oriented in a different direction in order to filter sunlight and provide an optimal natural lighting.
> 
> this particular cladding solution, specifically designed for our first albanian project, plays an essential role in defining the uniqueness of the building and contributes to underling its importance as a new landmark of this urban district,’ adds francesca cesa bianchi, project director for stefano boeri architetti.
> 
> the project, which is already under construction, will be entirely managed by the tirana branch of stefano boeri architetti. the office has already put its name to ‘tirana 2030’, the new town planning scheme of the albanian capital, as well as the construction of three schools, destined to become the new hubs of social and cultural activities in the north western area of tirana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *project info:*
> 
> *name:* blloku cube
> 
> *project by:* stefano boeri architetti
> 
> *location:* tirana, albania
> 
> *year: 2017* – on-going
> 
> *client:* invest society shpk – project manager: ermal hasa
> 
> *consultants:* SCE project, E.S.A. engineering, albana kocollari (ANK architects), engr. helidon kokona, engr. llambi karamani (xhenlux), engr. petrit hoxhaj.
> 
> *services:* concept design, preliminary project, final and executive project, art direction
> 
> *type:* architecture
> 
> *program:* mixed: shops, offices, car parks
> 
> *data: project area:* 1,116.80 sqm; GLA: 6,052 sqm
> 
> *design group:* stefano boeri (founding partner), francesca cesa bianchi (project director), with jona arkaxhiu, orjana balla, marco bernardini, agostino bucci, carlotta capobianco, moataz faisal farid, yulia filatova, shilong tan, andrea zucchi
> 
> https://www.designboom.com/architecture/stefano-boeri-blloku-cube-tirana-albania-08-02-2018/





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


bobiark said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana Garden Building/ 85M/ 24 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Alba Skela Construction - FB*





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *Në Rrugën e Durrësit, ngjitur me ish Ambasadën Jugosllave*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings u/c*


bobiark said:


> *Te Kodra e Diellit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential buildings u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *ffimobiliare - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana/85M/26 fl/ u/c*


Capital T said:


> *Instagram*





Capital T said:


> *Ka përfunduar puna për montimin e vinçit *


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings*


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Godine banimi 12 kate me 3 kate parkim nentoke.* Rruga e Dibres (tek Selvia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *migan.al - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Tirana Central Park*
> 
> The project will provide 150.000sqm of mixed-use development in Albania’s capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sam_architects - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

.......


JoniTTML said:


> *Kontakt AL*





JoniTTML said:


> *Bujana Bedeni LinkedIn*


----------



## helloween 1

*Zog I Boulevard u/c*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Dorado. said:


> *Gazmir Ceni - linkedin*





Dorado. said:


> Projekti *Met Tirana Building* u përzgjodh si finalist i World Architecture Festival 2019, një nga eventet më prestigjioze të arkitekturës. Finalja do te Zhvillohet ne dhjetor ne Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_eurind_caka_ - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Edi_H said:


> *Pranë Liqenit*


----------



## helloween 1

....


Edi_H said:


> *Hidden Hill Villa, Kodër Bërxullë*


----------



## helloween 1

*West Residence u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *stefanoboeriarchitetti - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

Blloku Cube u/c


Dorado. said:


> *architecture.alb - instagram*





Capital T said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *Ermal Hasa - linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


baruti said:


> E Rama - FB


----------



## helloween 1

*4Ever Green Tower/85M/26 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *archea associati*





Dorado. said:


> *tom_transfers - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *erlet male - Linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

*DT1 Tower/ 138M/37 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *ales.construction - instagram*





Dorado. said:


> *Makete Arkitekture O.G-Design - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Eyes of Tirana/ 85M/ 26 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *Edil al - FB*





Dorado. said:


> *Shqipe Saraci - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use building u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *atelier4studio - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

*Book Building/ 77M/ 21fl/ u/c*


Capital T said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *Ermal Hasa - linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

....


Capital T said:


> *Qendra Anton Luli *


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana Garden Building/24/19 fl/ 85M/ u/c


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

New school u/c


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/OgertaManastirliu/posts/747703072352412


----------



## helloween 1

*National Arena u/c*


Dorado. said:


> *26/08/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egidjo Duraj - Linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

*FSHF headquarters u/c*


Be5-4rt said:


> ^^


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeview residences u/c*


aldomorning said:


> @Visit_Tirana/IG


----------



## helloween 1

Blloku Cube u/c


Dorado. said:


> [


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana International Hotel/ 133M/ 33 fl/ u/c


Dr_DRE said:


> *Disa foto tjera nga ky projekt. *


----------



## helloween 1

DT1 Tower/ 138M/ 37 fl/ u/c


Dorado. said:


> Kane dale ne siperfaqe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gazmir Ceni - Linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

Residential building u/c


bobiark said:


> *Rezidenca Zirkon*
> *Rruga "Kongresi i Manastirit"*


----------



## helloween 1

Residences u/c


Edi_H said:


> *Te Rruga e Kosovarëve, 22/9/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

Quiet lake residences 


Edi_H said:


> *Quiet Lake, Liqeni i Farkës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/edilal.marketing/posts/2564244337144236


----------



## helloween 1

MET building/ u/c


Dorado. said:


> https://www.worldarchitecturenews.c...mixed-use-building-mario-cucinella-architects


----------



## helloween 1

Residential building


Edi_H said:


> *Pallat i ri në Rrugën "Belul Hatibi" (pranë Xhamisë Xhura, në zonën e Oxhakut)*


----------



## helloween 1

National Arena u/c


Capital T said:


> Disa foto tjera


----------



## helloween 1

New Russian embassy


Edi_H said:


> *Ambasadori Rus Aleksandër Karpushin nënshkruan Kontratën e qerasë së Ambasadës së Re*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://albania.mid.ru/en_GB/-/poso...ompleksa?inheritRedirect=true&redirect=/en_GB


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


> *Te Rrethrrotullimi i TEG-ut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Në Mjull - Bathore*


----------



## helloween 1

DT1 tower/137M/ 37 fl/ u/c


Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

Lakeview residences/ 7x17fl/u/c


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana Vertical Forest/21fl/ u/c


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Lakeview residences/ 7x17 fl/ u/c


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Mangalem residences u/c


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

4ever green tower/85m/25 fl/ u/c


rene1234 said:


> Punimet vazhdojne


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana University extension


rene1234 said:


> Godina e re e korpusit dhe lyerja e pjeses se vjeter


----------



## helloween 1

FSHF headquarters u/c


Edi_H said:


> DREJT PËRFUNDIMIT edhe shtëpia e re e Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit dhe qendra stërvitore e Kombëtares Kuqezi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al/posts/10157061637071523


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana International Hotel/133M/33fl/ u/c


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Hotel Dajti renovation


bobiark said:


> *11/10/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

Residential project u/c


bobiark said:


> *Projekti i Ri "Kodra e Diellit"*


----------



## helloween 1

Libeskind residence u/c


Dorado. said:


> *Ndertesat e reja qe i shtohen kompleksit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fjoralba_kontakt.al - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

National Arena u/c


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


>





endrity said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Mixed use building u/c


Edi_H said:


> Po.


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana Vertical Forest/ 21 fl/ u/c


Edi_H said:


> Project architect: Stefano Boeri Architetti
> Partner: Stefano Boeri
> Project director: Francesca Cesa Bianchi
> Project leader: Paolo Russo
> Team: Daniele Barillari, Jacopo Colatarci, Elisa Versari, Andrea Zucchi Botanic consultant: Studio Laura Gatti
> Engineering consultant: SCE Project
> MEP consultant: ESA engineering
> Executive design: SCE Project
> Structural engineer: LEAL-CSE
> Hydraulic system design: Artan Dersha
> Mechanical system design: Gener 2, Diana Brahaj
> Electrical system design: Zavalani Consulting
> Fire protection system design: Artan Dersha
> Local architect: Gener 2





bobiark said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

MK Hotel u/c


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mkhoteltirana/posts/2541011889292788


----------



## helloween 1

Park Gate


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Residential complex*


Edi_H said:


> *Secret Garden*


----------



## helloween 1

DT1 tower/ 138M/37fl/ u/c


Edi_H said:


> *Foto të miat sot, 23/10/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

Mall of Albania


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=453515411904960&id=123678984888606
> https://www.facebook.com/edilal.marketing/posts/2564246643810672


----------



## helloween 1

Mixed use buildings u/c


Edi_H said:


> *Te Liqeni i Thatë*


----------



## helloween 1

Residential projects u/c


Edi_H said:


> *Në Rrugën "Mustafa Xhabrahimi"*


----------



## helloween 1

Mixed use building


Edi_H said:


> *Në Rrugën e Kavajës përballë Birrës Tirana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/milo2000construction/posts/2558197787600530


----------



## helloween 1

*Garden Building/85M/24/19 fl/ u/c*


Dyrrachium said:


> http://www.monitor.al/nis-te-ndertohet-kulla-pyll-ne-vend-te-muzeut-te-shkencave-te-natyres/





helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

Residential building


doctorx said:


> Kompleks banimi prane poliklinikes nr 10.


----------



## helloween 1

Marriott Hotel Tower/ 112M/ 24 fl/ T/O


Capital T said:


> Kështu do jenë dhomat e hotelit, kulla do ketë 150 dhoma dhe esht e gjatë 112metra për momentin esht ndërtesa ma e lartë në Tiranë.





Capital T said:


> #arenakombetare instagram


----------



## helloween 1

Blloku Cube u/c


Dorado. said:


> Stefano Boeri has unveiled plans to build a multi-functional complex in tirana, the capital of albania. the ‘blloku cube’, which is boeri’s first building in the city, will contain a range of functions, with retail outlets at ground level, five storeys of offices, and a roof garden restaurant on the top floor. the project is defined by its cladding, which not only gives the building a sense of identity, but also helps with the structure’s thermal efficiency.
> 
> the double skin system consists of a curtain wall, an uninterrupted glass façade that provides adequate insulation, and an outer skin made from anodized aluminum. this shielding system comprises 110 centimeter square modules, which only obscure the light for half of their surface owing to the presence of three dimensional triangles welded inside.
> 
> ‘the resulting effect is that of a vibrant and iridescent surface, a pattern of aluminum triangles playing with the sunlight to create reflections in different nuances of color,’ explains stefano boeri. each of the tiny metal sails making up the façade is oriented in a different direction in order to filter sunlight and provide an optimal natural lighting.
> 
> this particular cladding solution, specifically designed for our first albanian project, plays an essential role in defining the uniqueness of the building and contributes to underling its importance as a new landmark of this urban district,’ adds francesca cesa bianchi, project director for stefano boeri architetti.
> 
> the project, which is already under construction, will be entirely managed by the tirana branch of stefano boeri architetti. the office has already put its name to ‘tirana 2030’, the new town planning scheme of the albanian capital, as well as the construction of three schools, destined to become the new hubs of social and cultural activities in the north western area of tirana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *project info:*
> 
> *name:* blloku cube
> 
> *project by:* stefano boeri architetti
> 
> *location:* tirana, albania
> 
> *year: 2017* – on-going
> 
> *client:* invest society shpk – project manager: ermal hasa
> 
> *consultants:* SCE project, E.S.A. engineering, albana kocollari (ANK architects), engr. helidon kokona, engr. llambi karamani (xhenlux), engr. petrit hoxhaj.
> 
> *services:* concept design, preliminary project, final and executive project, art direction
> 
> *type:* architecture
> 
> *program:* mixed: shops, offices, car parks
> 
> *data: project area:* 1,116.80 sqm; GLA: 6,052 sqm
> 
> *design group:* stefano boeri (founding partner), francesca cesa bianchi (project director), with jona arkaxhiu, orjana balla, marco bernardini, agostino bucci, carlotta capobianco, moataz faisal farid, yulia filatova, shilong tan, andrea zucchi
> 
> 
> https://www.designboom.com/architecture/stefano-boeri-blloku-cube-tirana-albania-08-02-2018/





Dorado. said:


> *Ermal Hasa - Linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

*New school*


Edi_H said:


> *Shkolla 9-vjeçare "Ahmet Gashi", Laprakë*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Edi_H said:


> *Square 21, 3/11/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

......


helloween 1 said:


> Dora residence


----------



## helloween 1

Residential complex


helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img
> (Img)(/img)
> (Img)(/img)
> (Img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

Tirana International Hotel/133M/ 33fl


Dorado. said:


> *Video: *https://www.linkedin.com/posts/shah...ringsystems-activity-6597774804625956864-hJpg
> 
> *Shahin VEIS - Linkedin*


----------



## helloween 1

Some new projects u/c or finished


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Në Rrugën "Janosh Huniadi" (mbrapa Juridikut)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Në Rrugën e Kosovarëve*


----------



## helloween 1

*MET building/15 fl/ u/c*


Dorado. said:


> https://www.worldarchitecturenews.c...mixed-use-building-mario-cucinella-architects





bobiark said:


>


----------



## Lil alb

https://i.imgur.com/u85g0iD.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HqSw2Y7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AbsMeIh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/p4dMrJC.jpg


----------



## helloween 1

*Raiffeisen Bank – Headquarters Albania/ app*


Dorado. said:


> *Raiffeisen Bank – Headquarters Albania*
> 
> Raiffeisen Bank building will represent the company headquarter in Albania. The building is located right in a main Tirana street “Bajram Curri”, along Lana river and in the intersection node with “Ali Demi” street. The interpretation of the building in the urban context is a textured volume in a regular modular system. The repetition is broken by different voids functionally interpreted for employers relax open space for each floor. The design dissolves the mass of the building quite in geometrical axis of the North Facade not by case in correspondence with the building entrance. Already the mass is transformed and it gives the impression of two vice-versa communicative buildings instead of a steady volume in the urban context. The axial defragmentation is interpreted like a functional cover for the building entrance and green recreational terraces in the upper volume escalation. The conclusion of the building functionality and visual skyline is a massive green terrace, which gives strong messages to the future global sustainable buildings, but at the same time gives a wonderful alternative to the offices administration to make use of a recreational space for different events and daily recreational breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *deastudio.al*


----------



## helloween 1

*Vertical Forest/ 21 fl u/c*


Dorado. said:


> Siamo orgogliosi che il Bosco Verticale di Tirana firmato Stefano Boeri Architetti sia stato selezionato da Archilovers, tra i 50.000 progetti pubblicati l'anno scorso, come uno dei migliori progetti dell’anno 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCE Project - Linkedin*





bobiark said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Edi_H said:


> *Garden Residence Turdiu tek ish Fusha e Aviacionit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Albsig building*


helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Capital T said:


> *DINAMO INVEST - Godinë banimi dhe sherbimi 3, 5 dhe 8 kate Rruga Memo Meto dhe Ferit Xhajko pranë Uzines Dinamo*


----------



## helloween 1

*Garden Building/ 85M/ 24/21 fl u/c*


Edi_H said:


> *1/1/2020*


----------



## helloween 1

*Book Building/ 77M/ 21 f*l


bobiark said:


> Punimet ktu vazhdojn, thjesht shume ngadal





Capital T said:


> Mua kjo me shqetëson si ndërtesë , shum e shëmtuar.


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana University- Economy faculty u/c*


helloween 1 said:


> Godina ekonomikut:
> (Img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

*Lakeview residences/ 7x17fl u/c*


Zagori said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Mixed use buildings*


Edi_H said:


> *Pallatet e Delijorgjit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Air Albania Stadium*


doctorx said:


>





Dorado. said:


> *Alket Islami - FB*





Edi_H said:


>





helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Hotel Maritim Plaza


Edi_H said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7Bfw5SCr07/


----------



## helloween 1

Residential complex


Capital T said:


> Fiori di bosco, ndër ndërtimet ma të mira në Tiranë.


----------



## helloween 1

Park Gate


helloween 1 said:


> Park Gate
> (Img)(/img)
> 
> (Img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

Mangalem residences u/c


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

Residential buildings u/c


AAO said:


> Sot, ke farmacia 10..


----------



## helloween 1

Ekspozita Building/ 93M/ 24 fl/ app




































http://www.azht.gov.al/files/news_files/dokumenti_rregullores_vendimi_nr_4_date_08.11.2019.pdf
Post Edited

Ekspozita Building | 93 m | 24 fl/kate


Dorado. said:


> http://www.azht.gov.al/files/news_files/dokumenti_rregullores_vendimi_nr_4_date_08.11.2019.pdf


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirana International Hotel/ 133M/ 33 fl*


Dorado. said:


> *Andi Lala - Linkedin*
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7axkRwAe5U/


----------



## helloween 1

*Polythechnic University renovation project/ app*


doctorx said:


> Projekti i rikonstruksionit te godinave anesore te universitetit politeknik.


----------



## New123456789

Lakeland residence 


Edi_H said:


> *Lakeland Residence, Liqeni i Farkës*


----------



## New123456789

Residential building 


Huti said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=422385515804849&id=107571000619637


----------



## New123456789

Residential complex 


Avatar-x said:


> fzconstruction


----------



## New123456789

4Ever Green Tower/ 85m/ 25fl


Avatar-x said:


> Po.





Avatar-x said:


> lorenco_blog Instagram





Avatar-x said:


> #Tirana Instagram





Edi_H said:


> *6/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

New City Hall building competition 


Dorado. said:


> *Prezantim i studiove finaliste per konkursin nderkombetar per Godinen e re te Bashkise Tirane prane zgjatimit te ri te Bulevardit te qytetit. *
> 
> *MVRDV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4M Group*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baukuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cityforster & buromosa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAJOUBERTARCHITECTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XDGA+IRI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHA Studio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Archea*


----------



## New123456789

DT1 tower/ 144m/ 37fl


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Nga Korpusi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nga Rrethrrotullimi i Stadiumit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *6/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Stalinin bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Avatar-x said:


> Ales Construction Instagram





Dorado. said:


> ^^ 28-te, po punohet ne katin e 29-te.


----------



## New123456789

Step Residence 


4nx said:


> Rruga 5 maj
> 
> View attachment 837556
> View attachment 837559
> View attachment 837562
> View attachment 837564
> View attachment 837566





Dorado. said:


> ^^


----------



## New123456789

Residential complex 


4nx said:


> Rruga panorama
> 
> View attachment 839378
> View attachment 839379


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


4nx said:


> Rruga e Dibres zona e Medreses
> 
> View attachment 844507
> View attachment 844509


----------



## New123456789

Olympic residence 


Edi_H said:


> *Olympic Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Quartum Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use/ 10fl


Avatar-x said:


> Rruga e Kavajës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACP Albania


----------



## New123456789

Lakeview residences/7x17fl


Edi_H said:


> *6/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





4nx said:


> View attachment 842889
> View attachment 842892
> View attachment 842894


----------



## New123456789

International Hotel/ 133m/ 33fl


Edi_H said:


> *13/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





albsky said:


> View attachment 860306
> 
> View attachment 860307





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Garden Building/ 85m/ 24-19 fl


Edi_H said:


> *13/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


Avatar-x said:


> Pranë liqenit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Century 21 faqja e kompanisë.


----------



## New123456789

Garden Side residence 


Avatar-x said:


> Rruga Faik Konica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erion Braçe Instagram
> 
> Projekti në zbatim duket të jet ky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rezidenca Garden Side | eurocol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurocol.com.al


----------



## New123456789

Urban Hotel 


riky_222000 said:


> Projekt interesant, por vend i gabuar do thoja.
> Njesoj si tek farmacia 10, edhe ketu do ishte mire te kishte nje hapesire te gjelber ne vend te atij karburantit, dhe jo ndertim.
> 
> Urban Hotel, Karburant Gazheli, prane Zogut te Zi Tirane
> 
> View attachment 876434
> 
> View attachment 876452


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


Avatar-x said:


> Rruga hysni Gerbolli, Rruga Asim Vokshi, Zogu i Zi, Don Bosko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINANI CONSTRUCTION & ULTRA TECH shpk - Godine banimi, sherbimi dhe hoteleri prane Zogut te Zi
> 
> 
> ULTRA-TECH shpk - Godine banimi, sherbimi dhe hoteleri prane Zogut te Zi, Apartamente ne shitje ULTRA-TECH shpk, Zyra e shitjeve ULTRA-TECH shpk, Zogu i Zi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acp.al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamje nga punimet, foto nga kompania që po zbaton projektin.


----------



## New123456789

White Crown Hotel 


Edi_H said:


> *White Crown Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CFxN8TwJijv/
> *


----------



## New123456789

New kindergarten 


Edi_H said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al/posts/10158407272551523


----------



## New123456789

Altana residence


Edi_H said:


> *Altana Luxury Residence (ngjitur me Serendiville, përballë FSHF-së):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kjo vila është prishur: Google Maps





bobiark said:


> ^^^
> View attachment 897281
> 
> View attachment 897283
> 
> View attachment 897284
> 
> View attachment 897279


----------



## New123456789

4 Elements Tower & Hotel 


4nx said:


> 4 Elemets Tower & Hotel
> 
> View attachment 898792
> View attachment 898794
> View attachment 898796


----------



## New123456789

J2 residence 


Avatar-x said:


> J2 residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVM ARCHITECTURE | J2 Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mvmarchitecture.al


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


4nx said:


> View attachment 898935
> View attachment 898936
> View attachment 898940
> View attachment 898941


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


Avatar-x said:


> Tek Zogu i Zi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xplanstudio Instagram
> 
> Ky kapanoni industrial do prishet.


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings 


Edi_H said:


> *Farmacia 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kompleksi Halili 2, Rruga e Dibrës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallati ASL, Rruga "Kongresi i Manastirit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

BKT bank & Aldent University 


Edi_H said:


> *BKT përballë TEG-ut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universiteti Aldent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Residential building 


Edi_H said:


> *Në Rrugën "Sali Butka"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Eyes of Tirana/ 85m/ 26 fl


Edi_H said:


> *20/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





4nx said:


> View attachment 890157
> 
> 
> View attachment 890160
> 
> 
> Screenshot YouTube





Dorado. said:


>





4nx said:


> View attachment 905920
> View attachment 905921


----------



## New123456789




----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 928700
> 
> 
> View attachment 928703
> 
> View attachment 928706
> 
> 
> Atelier 4 Facebook


----------



## New123456789

Children’s Hospital 


rene1234 said:


> ^^


----------



## New123456789

Medicines Agency 


Edi_H said:


> *AKBPM (Agjencia Kombëtare e Barnave dhe Pajisjeve Mjekësore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Collina Verde 


Dorado. said:


> Collina Verde është kompleksi i ri i vilave elegante dhe plot stil, ku arkitektura ndërthuret përsosmërisht me bukuritë natyrore përreth. Collina Verde shtrihet mes gjelbërimit të kodrinave të Lundrës, 8 km nga Sheshi “Skënderbej”. Vilat janë të projektuara për t’u ndërtuar me konstrukion mbajtës betonarme për të përballuar tërmete deri në 9 ballë. Fasada e dekoruar është realizuar me sistem kapotë për termoizolim. Oborret e vilave kanë hapësirë parkimi për dy automjete dhe mundësi për pishinë personale në disa prej tipologjive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://balfinrealestate.al/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Broshura-Colina-Verde-Final.pdf


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings 


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

bobiark said:


> *Residential Building Z*
> 
> View attachment 932751
> 
> 
> View attachment 932755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atelier4.al


----------



## New123456789

Sunny Hill residence 


Edi_H said:


> *Kodra e Diellit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Novotel Hotel & Student Accommodation building 


Dorado. said:


> View attachment 953598
> 
> 
> View attachment 953594
> 
> 
> View attachment 953597
> 
> 
> View attachment 953592
> 
> 
> View attachment 953589
> 
> 
> View attachment 953587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilorfilm - instagram


----------



## New123456789

New residential area


----------



## New123456789

Hillside Residence 


Edi_H said:


> Hillside Residence


----------



## 2mchris

Great idea! When a stood in front of it, I had hardly an idea what one could do with that. But that looks good. I hope it will be realised. Tirana is on a good way to be an architectural hotspot (unfortunately it is not that known now)


----------



## ollo

kur te fitoj PD
do ndalojn punimet tek kjo " piramida " edhe do behet diçka me serioze ( dicke qe vertet do ja vlej ) !


----------



## New123456789

MK Hotel 


Avatar-x said:


> Tirana Business Park LinkedIn


----------



## New123456789

Huti said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=280983846718998&id=100314794785905


----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> Tek Parku Olimpik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/101331898154968/posts/269638824657607


----------



## New123456789

Economy Faculty of Tirana University


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 1256647
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMzkTVtgc2n/
> 
> View attachment 1256652
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMzkXVWAB8B/
> 
> View attachment 1256654
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMzkctGgaF6/


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings 


Edi_H said:


> *Shkozë, në Rrugën "Ali Shefqeti", pranë Rrethrrotullimit të Madh të Unazës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Architect*


----------



## New123456789

4Ever Green Tower/ 85m/ 25 fl


Edi_H said:


> beautiful_shots_





Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 1255995





Edi_H said:


> *Pamja që shoh nga tavani i makinës, 25/3/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Zagori said:


> View attachment 1259812





Vlora1985 said:


> View attachment 1261951





Edi_H said:


> *Archea Associati*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The skin of the 4 EverGreen Tower is made in polished precast concrete, mixed with powder and grit of Verde Alpi marble. Added to the façade are circular glass inserts that give it an iridescent appearance that changes according to weather conditions. The source of inspiration for Archea Associati’s design came from the traditional local fabrics, with their texture and the vibrancy of their patterns.


----------



## New123456789

National Museum of Fine Arts renovation project 


Avatar-x said:


> 👉🏼 Pas Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit, restaurimi dhe dyfishimi i hapësirave të Muzeut Kombëtar të Arteve të Bukura është investimi më madhor i qeverisë shqiptare në art e kulturë.
> 
> #NdërtojmëTëArdhmen
> #ShqipëriaeArdhmjaJonë
> #MinistriaeKulturës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3767717359943049


----------



## New123456789

Hilton hotel & residences 


elbasan said:


> Nga faqja ne Instagram te Albabeton sot.
> 
> View attachment 1260448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260451
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260454
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260457





Dorado. said:


> View attachment 1265207
> 
> 
> Sadik Spahiu - Linkedin


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Fiori di Bosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings 


Edi_H said:


> *Rruga "Kongresi i Manastirit" (afër QSUT)
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Future Home Residence, Unaza e Re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rruga "Hoxha Tahsin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

New123456789 said:


> 4Ever Green Tower/ 85m/ 25 fl


I was expecting this tower to be less colorful for some reason. It's good that finally it's gonna be finished.


----------



## New123456789

Garden Building/ 85m/ 24-19 fl


Edi_H said:


> *7/3/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> Bulevardi i ri.
> View attachment 1304681
> 
> View attachment 1304685
> 
> View attachment 1304670
> 
> View attachment 1304671
> 
> View attachment 1304676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillon së shpejti » Lim-Em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lim-em.al


----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> Rruga Tefta Tashko Koço, me ket projekt i fusin një pastrim zonës.
> View attachment 1304693
> 
> View attachment 1304694
> 
> View attachment 1304696
> 
> View attachment 1304699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pazari i Ri » Lim-Em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lim-em.al


----------



## ThatOneGuy

4ever green tower turned out nice, it's different


----------



## New123456789

Tirana East bus station 


Avatar-x said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Quartum Residence


Edi_H said:


> *Quartum Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Avatar-x

Kontakt_Al


----------



## Avatar-x

Mangalem 21



























































































Kontakt_Al


----------



## New123456789

Lake view residence/7x17fl


Edi_H said:


> Rozana Xhaferaj





Edi_H said:


> Roma Gobess


----------



## Bisofsa

Nova 5 Star Hotel


----------



## Bisofsa

Bisofsa said:


> New satellite pictures of this big project:
> 
> They are working in three shifts so the project is moving very quickly. When the first buildings are finished, the inhabitants will move in there, and the houses on top and left will get demolished one by one to make room for the next buildings.
> 
> View attachment 1421764


The part of the project where the works are in advance:









-Nova Construction
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Avatar-x said:


> Konviktet e reja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi: udvarchitects



STUDENT HALLS - AGRICULTURAL UNIVERSITY
The project:








-Nova Construction


----------



## Bisofsa

HYATT Hotel
Hilton Hotel
Mixed Use Buildings
-Update:


















The project:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I am in love with the projects in Tirana.


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use 


Edi_H said:


> *Te Porcelani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi Konstruksion Shpk*


----------



## New123456789

Book Building/77m/ 21-11-4 fl


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Fotot që më nisi Genti në WhatsApp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

International Hotel/133m/33fl


Tirona1920 said:


> View attachment 1520260
> View attachment 1520266


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *16/5/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Zagori said:


> View attachment 1516431


----------



## New123456789

Southeastern bus station


----------



## New123456789

MET building/ 15fl


Edi_H said:


> Altin Buzo





Edi_H said:


> Mario Cucinella


----------



## New123456789

New homes being built to replace those damaged by the earthquake of 2019


Avatar-x said:


> Vaqarr shtëpitë e tërmetit
> View attachment 1545242


----------



## New123456789

Pyramid renovation


----------



## New123456789

Art installation


Avatar-x said:


> Big Bang 2021
> 
> View attachment 1572241
> 
> View attachment 1572245
> 
> View attachment 1572246
> 
> View attachment 1572250
> 
> 
> helidon_xhixha Instagram


----------



## New123456789

korca4ever said:


> Lake Land Residenc


----------



## New123456789

EOT tower/85m/ 26fl


Avatar-x said:


> Xplanstudio - Insta Story





Edi_H said:


> JoanmiMmc





Zagori said:


> View attachment 1583907


----------



## New123456789

Radisson Tirana


Avatar-x said:


> *Radisson Collection Morina Hotel, Tirana*
> View attachment 1586470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radisson Hotel Group welcomes first Radisson Collection To Albania
> 
> 
> Radisson Hotel Group is proud to announce the Group's strategic expansion in South-Eastern Europe with the signing of its first hotel in Albania, Radisson Collection Morina Hotel, Tirana scheduled to open in the summer of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hospitalitynet.org


----------



## New123456789

EOT tower/ 85m/ 26 fl


Edi_H said:


> *1/7/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> Located in the central Blloku district of Tirana, the West Residences project is a composition of overlapping cubes, a series of slightly staggered independent residential modules so that each housing unit has at least one loggia or a balcony. This architectural solution allows different visual cones for each of the thirty apartments into which the building is divided so as to offer all the inhabitants a perception of the city of Tirana in its entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Boeri Architetti


----------



## Bisofsa

*Round Corner (U/C)*’ is a mixed-function establishment which will be located in Tirana’s New Boulevard. The building has an open plan as it is demanded to keep the functionality flexible. The structural columns are placed in such a way that maximizes the parking spots as well as provide various functional options (service units on the ground floor and office spaces, housing modules or hotel rooms in the other storeys).The building envelope emphasizes the aim to keep it it flexible, as it is a continuous glass facade with balconies that are attached to it. The structural columns are placed in a distance from the facade. Furthermore, it was required a continuum between this building and the one right next to it, which was achieved by adapting the railings to the heights of the different sections of the glass-concrete facade of the existing establishment. The building has one level underground for parking spaces which is accessed by an automobile elevator on the ground floor on the north facade. The entrance for its inhabitants is on the west side, while dhe ground floor is accessed on the west and south side, which are near the main streets.






























source: studioarch4 

*(U/C)* In a high density area, a two sided residential complex. Happy and shiny on the outside while being calm and emphasising the public space on the inside. 


































Source: atelier4studio

*Rruga "Riza Cerova"* 








Source: *KRON Construction*

*Tirana Vertical Forest | 21 fl (U/C) *
The structure is finished





source: GOGLA


----------



## New123456789

Hilton&Hyatt hotels u/c


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


Edi_H said:


> *Te Unaza e Vogël, mbrapa pallatit të Mentor Petrelës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVM Architecure*


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Avatar-x said:


> Kontak_Al


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Daias, Tiranë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molosgroup*


----------



## New123456789

Student acommodation


Avatar-x said:


> *Pamje të kantierit të Kampusit të Universitetit Bujqësor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/138734771522/posts/10158923669446523


----------



## New123456789

Book Building/21-11 fl


Elianto said:


> View attachment 1843274
> 
> View attachment 1843275
> 
> View attachment 1843279
> View attachment 1843282





Avatar-x said:


> Sali Berisha Facebook


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Lakeview residences/ 7x17 fl


Edi_H said:


> *24/7/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





riky_222000 said:


> View attachment 1841693


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> *V PARK RESIDENCE* is located in Tirana city, in one of the areas with quick access to the main axes of the city called Tirana e Re.
> 
> The project consists in creating a dynamic building for the area, bringing an innovation not only in terms of architecture but also the functionality of the building.
> Creating an object that offers all design parameters,and a signal building for oll the area.
> On the ground and first floor are distributed the service facilities such as; bars, shops, offices.
> The facades of the building are oriented in such a way that we have the best use of natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saas_archstudio - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> ‘*U PARK RESIDENCE* ’is located in the city of Tirana in an area which offers easy access to the major axes of the city.
> 
> The project consists in creating a dynamic building for the area emerging both functionality and innovation in one single structure. The concept of the building lies in the creation of a contemporary and timeless building which offers an attraction to the area and not only. Also the concept ascertains with the implementation of greenery in the center of the proposed building which brings it closer to nature. The facades of the building are oriented in such a way that we have the best use of natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saas_archstudio - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> Oasis Residence


----------



## New123456789

International Hotel/ 133m/ 33fl


Edi_H said:


> Besart Cani Photoworks





Dorado. said:


> Punohet ne katin e 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbashkir.ru - instagram





Dorado. said:


> travel_with_aleksa - instagram





Dorado. said:


> ljiljana.polic - instagram





Dorado. said:


> Screenshot - Alba Skela Construction


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


Edi_H said:


> *Te Juridiku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Residential building


Avatar-x said:


> Bulevardi i Ri
> View attachment 1902370
> View attachment 1902371
> View attachment 1902373
> View attachment 1902374
> View attachment 1902375
> 
> 
> Burimi : Kontakt_Al dhe blox.architecture


----------



## New123456789

EOT tower/ 85m/ 26fl


Gjilangji said:


> Filloi blloku i 4.
> View attachment 1913263





Zagori said:


> View attachment 1914035





Dorado. said:


> arnes.klisura - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Edi_H said:


> *Përballë Ambasadës Amerikane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbrapa TVSH-së
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te Komuna e Parisit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Orion Business Centre


Edi_H said:


> *Orion Business Center, Rruga e Kosovarëve, 28 Gusht 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Oasis residence


Edi_H said:


> *Oasis Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Edi_H said:


> *Quartum Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Tirana Face te Sheshi Shqiponja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B83 Construction*


----------



## New123456789

Tirana’s Rock/ 85m/ 25fl


Edi_H said:


>





Dorado. said:


> Filloi puna edhe ketu. 🍻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALES Construction - FB





Avatar-x said:


> Ales Construcsion


----------



## New123456789

DT1/ 144m/ 38 fl


Edi_H said:


> *17/9/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Lil alb said:


> View attachment 2075842





Zagori said:


> View attachment 2077548





Dorado. said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *21/9/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> nina_nesko


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> Multi functional building including 5-star hotel, swimming pools, spa, offices, residence and many other facilities that will be realized in one of the most modern buildings that will be built in the center of Tirana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archinvest_studio


----------



## Bisofsa

Newly renovated Theater of Opera and Ballet
Status: finished





Source: Eduart Muca

Universiteti Metropolitan i Tiranes
Status: U/C























source: umt.edu.al

Mulliri headquarters
Status: U/C
















source: GARK Studios


----------



## Bisofsa

Hotel+office
Status: under approval

























Source: Atelier 4 Studio

City Hotel
Sourface: 5180 m2 / 14 FL.
Status: U/C





























https://www.novaconstruction.al/al/projektet/projekte-ne-ndertim/16-ish-dada-city-hotel?9



G34 Residental Building
Status: U/C



































Atelier 4







atelier4.al


----------



## Bisofsa

Tirana International
Status: U/C
Facade has been changed
Final project:


















Source: Albanian Forum / Geci Group
Lindner Garden Residence:
Status: approved
Project in details: Lindner Garden Residence | Rreth Nesh


----------



## New123456789

Hilton Hotel & Residences


Dorado. said:


> View attachment 2069821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069822
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069824
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069826
> 
> 
> Alba Skela Construction - FB


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> DOMUS RESIDENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go__projekt - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


Dorado. said:


> limemshpk - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2157827
> 
> View attachment 2157830
> 
> View attachment 2157832
> 
> View attachment 2157834
> 
> View attachment 2157836
> 
> View attachment 2157839
> 
> 
> Atelier4studio Instagram


----------



## New123456789

Ministry of Transport


Dorado. said:


> Lamiere forate per la facciata degli uffici operativi del Ministero dei trasporti in Tirana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alivafacadesystems - instagram


----------



## New123456789

4Ever Green/ 110 M/ 26 fl


Dorado. said:


> viaggiarenelmondomigliore - instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielagiombini - instagram





Dorado. said:


> screen[/url]
> 
> sopranoeye - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Magnet residence


Avatar-x said:


> Kontak_Al





Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2191574
> 
> 
> Kontak_Al


----------



## New123456789

New school


rene1234 said:


> Shkolla 9 vjecare Mervete Peza, peruruar para dy ditesh
> 
> View attachment 2199402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199404
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199405
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199406


----------



## New123456789

Tirana’s Rock/ 85m/ 25fl


Avatar-x said:


> Punohet ne katin -4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALES Construction


----------



## New123456789

Mixed use


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Edi_H said:


> *Lion Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te Shkolla e Kuqe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Terrace, Rruga e Barrikadave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Në fillim të Rrugës së Dibrës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranë Selvisë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turdiu Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

EOT/ 85 m/ 26 fl


Edi_H said:


> *17/10/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Vertical Forest/ 21 fl


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## Avatar-x

Edit


----------



## New123456789

Tirana East Bus Terminal


Avatar-x said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Avatar-x said:


> Farmacia 10
> View attachment 2249718
> 
> Burimi : burda_group_real_estate





Edi_H said:


> *Rruga "Ali Shefqeti", Shkozë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

DT1/ 144 m/ 38 fl


Edi_H said:


> *23/10/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Dorado. said:


> elvin.x.x.x - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Lakeview residences/ 7x17 fl


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *24/10/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Corner Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> *SUNFLOWER RESIDENCES*
> 
> “Sunflower Residences” born as interpretation of a dynamic urban context in a “boiling” neo residential area. Interactivity of the inner and outer spaces created by the interplay with the perimeter volumes is the integral part of the social interaction concept in a neighborhood that is a transit location between the Boulevard of the Masterplan in South West and Train Station in the North East. All the territory of the neighborhood will be a social arena between people who like to live the more private space, open public space and transit space for pedestrian in defined important destinations. The architecture accents tent to transmit the appropriate energy in the area in an abstract analogy with the post-impressionism of Vincent Van Gogh “Sunflowers” famous paintings. The correlated name will distinctly brand the complex in the real estate marketing of the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modelling_architecture - instagram


----------



## Bisofsa

Project: Univers City

































































__
http://instagr.am/p/CVkIt9Nohzb/

Source: city.univers
ALES Construction
MA Studio & Partners Architecture
(Albanian Forum)


----------



## Avatar-x

Tirana Lake View


----------



## Avatar-x

Creative MAX YouTube


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> *One on One Residences*
> 
> Together with the well-known Italian studio Archea associati for the project "One on One Residences" in Tirana. oma.atelier.al selected for another collaboration as a local design studio for this impressive project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oma.atelier.al - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Residential project


Dorado. said:


> oma.atelier.al - instagram


----------



## New123456789

Old building converted into a theater


Avatar-x said:


> Ka përfundu si projekt por jan foto te këtyre ditëve. ArTurbina.
> 
> View attachment 2294736
> 
> View attachment 2294737
> 
> View attachment 2294742
> 
> View attachment 2294744
> 
> View attachment 2294751
> 
> View attachment 2294769
> 
> View attachment 2294771
> 
> 
> Autori : besartcaniphotoworks Instagram


----------



## Avatar-x




----------



## New123456789

Ekspozita building/ 93 M/ 24 fl


Dorado. said:


> Ekspozita Building - Mario Cucinella Architects





bobiark said:


> View attachment 2303211


----------



## New123456789

Residential buildings


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2273146
> 
> View attachment 2273149
> 
> 
> Burimi : atelier4studio Instagram





Edi_H said:


> *200m mbi Tregun Elektrik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Avatar-x said:


> Kinostudio
> View attachment 2288759
> 
> 
> Burimi : bedri_stafa_future_home





Dorado. said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Pranë Juridikut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Avatar-x said:


> Lion Park, kati 8.
> 
> View attachment 2303178
> 
> View attachment 2303186
> 
> 
> ales.construction





Avatar-x said:


> Lion Park
> View attachment 2304088
> 
> View attachment 2304091
> 
> 
> gogla_al


----------



## Avatar-x

Screenshot Instagram


----------



## New123456789

Tirana Zoo u/c


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2065045
> View attachment 2065046
> View attachment 2065047
> 
> 
> Bledi Strakosha


----------



## New123456789

Unico Residence


Avatar-x said:


> Unico, ne zonën e ish-bllokut.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2343795
> 
> View attachment 2343819
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2343798
> 
> View attachment 2343800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project - Unico Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unico-residence.al


----------



## New123456789

Residential projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Mbrapa Xhamisë së Rrugës së Kavajës*





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Kompleksi Dinamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion Business Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te Rruga e Kosovarëve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

MET building


----------



## New123456789

Hilton & Hyatt hotels u/c


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Oasis Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Book Building/ 21 - 11 fl/ 77 m


Edi_H said:


> Danilo De Matteis





Edi_H said:


> *22/4/2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *14/5/2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> Simone Gasser





Edi_H said:


> *24/5/2022*





rene1234 said:


> Kanë vendosur një panel në fasade


----------



## New123456789

New school 


Avatar-x said:


> Shkolla Sami Frasheri
> View attachment 3292360
> 
> View attachment 3292359
> 
> View attachment 3292358
> 
> 
> SOA_architecture Facebook


----------



## New123456789

Eastern part of Tirana Ring Road u/c


Edi_H said:


> *Sipër Uzinës së Autotraktorëve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farkë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Swan residence


----------



## New123456789

Elysium residence


Edi_H said:


> *Elysium Residence, Mjull Bathore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Downtown One/ 150 M/ 40 fl


Edi_H said:


> *I kanë zbuluar dhe 2 kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ka dalë koka Vermoshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


>





Elianto said:


> View attachment 3311842
> 
> View attachment 3311841





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Garden Building/ 85 M/ 24-19 fl


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Pranë rrethrrotullimit, Yzberisht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopshti, Çerdhja, Shkozë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium Residences te Liqeni i Thatë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Në Rrugën "Sulejman Delvina"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ndërtesa që do prishet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Ndroq, Maj 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Pezë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shkolla e Katarit 16 Shtatori, Pezë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





AAO said:


> Skanderbeg Residence...
> 
> View attachment 3308959





Edi_H said:


> *SQ21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlis Construction*


----------



## New123456789

Diellon residence 


Huti said:


> Kreu - Diellon Residence


----------



## New123456789

Blloku Cube 


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

International Hotel/ 133 M / 33 fl


Edi_H said:


> Ergi Hysenaj





Edi_H said:


> Ian du Toit





Edi_H said:


> Carmine Russo


----------



## New123456789

MET building 


Zagori said:


> View attachment 3369064
> 
> View attachment 3369063
> 
> View attachment 3369062


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

The Pyramid renovation 


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> Kristi Meta on LinkedIn: #piramida #reconstruction #buildings #engineeringlife #goodjob #tirana…
> 
> 
> #piramida #reconstruction #buildings #engineeringlife #goodjob #tirana #albania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Ish UET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Tirana East Gate shopping center extension 


Edi_H said:


> GOGLA





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Student accommodation 


rene1234 said:


> Punimet nga kampusi i Universitetit Bujqesor


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Te Myslym Shyri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranë Gjykatës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranë Qytet Studentit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Përballë Ambasadës Amerikane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbrapa TVSH-së
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Oasis Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kompleksi Roland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona e Astirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te Unaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Nord Boulevard Residence 








NORD BOULEVARD RESIDENCE TIRANA


Davide Macullo Architects is an international architecture and design studio based in Lugano, Southern Switzerland. Studio di architettura in Ticino, Svizzera.




www.macullo.com


----------



## New123456789

VET HOSPITAL & PET HOTEL


Davide Macullo Architects is an international architecture and design studio based in Lugano, Southern Switzerland. Studio di architettura in Ticino, Svizzera.




www.macullo.com


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Ish Uzina Gjeologjike, Ali Demi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ujku i tirones said:


> Rruga Faik Knica pran liqenit
> View attachment 3478299





Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Thatë
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ujku i tirones said:


> Te kompleksi deliorgji
> View attachment 3487717





Edi_H said:


> *Rruga "Naim Frashëri"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranë Gjykatës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rruga "Myslym Shyri"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

New school 


Edi_H said:


> Erion Veliaj
> 
> 
> MIRËMËNGJES 😊 dhe me shkollën e re “Andrea Stefani” për 900 nxënës, një super investim në kryeqytet dhe zgjidhje e shumëpritur për fëmijët dhe gjithë komunitetin e zonës së Astirit dhe Laprakës,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


----------



## Dyrrachium

*ILLYRIUS: a 500 apartments residential development in Tirana*

























































































ILLYRIUS: a 500 apartments residential development in Tirana, Albania by GG-loop


Illyrius was born by the request for a high-density residential project just outside the first urban circle, on an empty lot on the Rruga Dritan Hoxha artery, which connects the city center to Tirana International Airport, and to the coast of the Adriatic Sea.




amazingarchitecture.com


----------



## New123456789

New school 


rene1234 said:


> Punimet ne gjimnazin Isa Boletini ne Paskuqan


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Pranë Fushës "Ali Demi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Pranë Kolaudimit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Te Myslym Shyri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

InterContinental hotel/ 133M / 33 fl


neri321 said:


> View attachment 3525864
> 
> Filloj Fasada dhe te ky


----------



## New123456789

EOT tower / 130 M


Edi_H said:


> ZANETTI Srl on LinkedIn: #zanettisrl #aluminium #glass #facade #mockup #team | 17 comments
> 
> 
> Mock-up del progetto 𝗘𝗬𝗘𝗦 𝗢𝗙 𝗧𝗜𝗥𝗔𝗡𝗔 approvato con i complimenti della committenza e della DL. Le facciate vetrate dell’edificio basso sono… | 17 comments on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *Lion Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Argieri*


----------



## New123456789

Pajtoni center 


Edi_H said:


> Baruen BAHA on LinkedIn: PAJTONI CENTER First phase finished successfully..
> 
> 
> PAJTONI CENTER First phase finished successfully..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Te Fusha "Ali Demi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Rruga e Dibrës te Farmacia 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Studio on LinkedIn: #architecture #architecturaldesign #architecturedaily #archilovers…
> 
> 
> Diamond Residence and Offices, Tirana Coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com





Edi_H said:


> *SiRI 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *500m mbi Maternitetin e Ri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dyrrachium

*Lana Riverside Residences 































































*
Source: @Edi_H


----------



## New123456789

Book Building/ 77 M / 21-11-4 fl


Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> Ermal Hasa on LinkedIn: #bookbuilding #architecture #construction
> 
> 
> Facade construction at #bookbuilding #architecture #construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com





Edi_H said:


> Ermal Hasa posted on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> Ermal Hasa posted images on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## New123456789

Garden Building/ 85 M / 24-19 fl


ujku i tirones said:


> 10/07/2022
> View attachment 3487767
> View attachment 3487770





rene1234 said:


> Korrik 2022





Edi_H said:


> *27/7/2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Different projects 


Edi_H said:


> *Komuna e Parisit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rruga e Kosovarëve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> *Stacioni Zjarrfikës Kinostudio 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallatet përballë SHISH-it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranë Xhamisë Xhura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------

